# S20's "5x5 Can Suck My Ass" Journal



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

Coining a phrase I made in a post about the 5x5 routine, I decided to start a new journal.  the old journal had become a complete trainwreck, there was just no order to it, nothing, just a new workout pretty much weekly.

I thought about it and came to the conclusion that I was guily of the dreaded overanalyzing everything, and spending too much time planning my workouts and not enough time gaining from them.

The first thing I needed to do was to define my goals.  To be as vague as possible, my goals are just to get stronger, bigger, and leaner.  I had wanted to bench press 4 plates and squat 4 plates and deadlift 500 pounds, but I decided that as of now, I have no plans on entering a powerlifting competition, so why should I train like one?  especially, since I don't have the time, and definitely don't have the energy right now to do that consistently.

I needed to come up with something that would be good for me NOW, during this stage of time where I know I will not be getting good sleep, and therefore have limited recovery ability.  I have been feeling completely drained lately, I am sleeping better, (even though I still get up at around 4am nightly for a baby feeding), and I think I am sleeping better cause I am just so exhausted, and this is coming from someone who basically is an insomniac, so you know something is up right there.

I haven't gotten to the point of not wanting to work out at all, the desire is still there, but the body is just not cooperating.  So, in an effort to prevent that from actually happening, I am taking the bull by the horns and planning a workout that will help me accomplish my vague goals, while at the same time, not running me into the ground physically.

gone will be marathon workouts, gone will be westside, gone will be the dreaded 5x5 routine (which by the way, I don't know how any advanced natural lifter can do well on), and gone will be "volume" in general.  I am opting for something different...

I will call it my 6 and 12 routine.  Basically, it will be a full body workout, done 3 times per week alternating between 2 different groups of exercises, but each bodypart will be hit 3 times per week, but only for one working set each time.  some exercises will be designed for "strength" purposes and those will be the 6 rep sets.  the others will be designed for "strength endurance" and those will be 12 rep sets.  I think it will be a good mix of things, and provide a nice balanced routine.  What I want to do is after a certain time frame, say 4 weeks, change the reps around, so that the 6 rep exercises become 12 repper and vice versa.  After an additional 4 weeks, it might be time to change exercises completely, at least as much as I can from working out at home (I have a lot of stuff, but the lack of machines is what will kill me with variety).

Here is the base routine:
Workout 1
Squats 1x6
DB Bench Press 1x12
Pullups 1x12
Seated Overhead Press 1x6
T-Bar Rows (with "V" handle around barbell) 1x12
Dips 1x6
Seated DB Curls 1x6
Glute-Ham Raises 1x12

Workout 2
Leverage Squat Machine 1x12
Decline bench press 1x6
Chinups 1x6
DB Shoulder Press 1x12
Chest Supported Rows 1x6
Floor Press 1x12
DB Incline Curls 1x12
SLDL 1x6

The workout days are scheduled for M, W, and F, but of course can be changed if there is a need, since it is full body.  What I want to do on the off days during the week (T and Th) is do some core and trap work to supplement the rest of the routine.  I might do something like a giant set of decline crunches and hyperextensions, 50 reps each, however many sets it takes to get there and throw some shrugs in there for the old traps, maybe a set of 20 or so.

I also am "planning" on trying to cut a few pounds.  I weigh around 225 now, would love to get to a SOLID 200 pounds, but we'll see.  I am going to try to cut some food out of my daily diet and see how that goes.  I usually have a PB and J sandwich every weekday around 11:30, but I am going to cut that out and see if the 400 or so calories I save helps.  but I am hungry already, so we'll see how that winds up, hehe.  when the weather ever decides to get nice around here, I will go for bike rides on off days.  

I think that's about it.  Let me know what you all think, and good luck to me!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2007)

Just curious..

Your title peaked my interest so I gotta ask.

Why would a advanced natural lifter have trouble with 5x5?  (Ive never done it)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2007)

Great journal name, you'll get no objections from me.  

Just a couple of comments.  Why the trap work on the off days?  And if you want to cut out the PB&J, but are finding yourself already hungry, why not make it just a PB sandwich?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow - S20 - doing a FULL BODY workout ????

The program looks good to me - but I like FB workouts 

Put down the PB&J


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

Why not try HIT?

It'll work well with your limited time goals.  Including warm-up, the average workout lasts a _total _of no more than 30 minutes (usually less).  The actual lifting only lasts for 8 or 9 minutes.

Plus, if it's fun your after, the warm-up before the actual workout is (for me, anyway) like the last hour in car before reaching Magic Mountain.  It's a great, pleasant, build-up to a fierce workout.

Also, the short, but intense, workout is in line with needs of cutting.

Well, that's my two cents...


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Just curious..
> 
> Your title peaked my interest so I gotta ask.
> 
> Why would a advanced natural lifter have trouble with 5x5? (Ive never done it)


 
It's not so much a natural lifter as it is a natural lifter lifting significant weights.  In my experiences running the program, and Triple Threat as well, (we seem to be the only morons who keep going back to it after not making it through the first 5 times, hehe), it just completely burns me out before I even get to the record weeks.

I feel OK after week1 and after week 2, still ok, but even that week was tough, then by week 3, the previous records week, it just goes downhill....too much volume for a natural trainee who lifts heavy at this point.

I am not even good at the squat, decent at the deadlift and great at bench, but by week 3 on the second day, I wound up with something like this:
Squats 5x5 @ 240
Deadlifts 5x5 @ 365
Overhead Press 5x5 @ 175
Chinups 5x5 @ BW+50 
or something like that.....

now you tell me why we burned out after doing squats, benches and rows only 2 days earlier AND having to look forward to squats, benches and rows 2 days later.

IMO, I cannot endorse this program any more for a natural trainee, UNLESS, they are in superior shape, have those good genetics for weight lifting, or have nothing else to do in life but train, eat and sleep.  It's just too much.

It might work to bring up a decent base of strength in all these exercises, but like I said, once you reach a certain point, I think it just becomes counter productive.

did that all make sense? Do I sound bitter??


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Great journal name, you'll get no objections from me.
> 
> Just a couple of comments. Why the trap work on the off days? And if you want to cut out the PB&J, but are finding yourself already hungry, why not make it just a PB sandwich?


 
That is an interesting idea.  Today was horrible.  I had a bowl of shredded wheat and 1 scoop of whey for breakfast at 7:30, then had a met-rx bar at 10:30 and was planning on having my next meal at 1:30, but man, I was fiending food at this point.  I never ate a grilled chicken sandwich and baked potato so fast....

I don't think this 3 hour thing is gonna work...I seriously need like 2 hours between meals, it's just the way my body is, it gets freakin hungry.

But I like the PB only idea....that would cut out maybe only 100 or so calories though.  All things being equal, do you think that will make any difference in the long run??  You figure the whole sandwich is at least 400 cals, I can see that making some kind of difference, but would a measly little 100?  that's like 5 jelly beans!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Wow - S20 - doing a FULL BODY workout ????
> 
> The program looks good to me - but I like FB workouts
> 
> Put down the PB&J


 
what do you have against PB&J??? it's natural PB, does that make a difference??  

I have done the full bodies before, you know that.  I did like them, just never stuck with them long enough, you know, my "problem" that I have.

I found that when I did them before, I was so badly out of shape, that the heavier sets of 8-10 reps just winded me so bad, that it made the workout a lot worse feeling than it should have been.  I figure, if I incorporate the lower rep sets in there, those sets won't wind me so much, so at least in the beginning, I can get through these workouts, and hopefully my conditioning will improve to the point where I can go to 10 reps on all the exercises.

that is what I really wanted to do, but you all know how I love my heavy sets, so I kept them in there for now


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why not try HIT?
> 
> It'll work well with your limited time goals. Including warm-up, the average workout lasts a _total _of no more than 30 minutes (usually less). The actual lifting only lasts for 8 or 9 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, it's gonna be a kind of HIT program.  That's where I got the basis for the one set to failure idea.  since I plan on doing this 3x per week, I won't be doing any post failure techniques or anything like that, I think that would be too much with the frequency...so no rest pauses, drop sets, etc for now.

My problem with calling it an HIT program is that I have to see if I have what it takes to truly call it high intensity.  I don't want to label it something it's not.  I will probably just do smooth complete reps, 1 second up, 1 second down and just strive to add reps or weight every workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> It's not so much a natural lifter as it is a natural lifter lifting significant weights.  In my experiences running the program, and Triple Threat as well, (we seem to be the only morons who keep going back to it after not making it through the first 5 times, hehe), it just completely burns me out before I even get to the record weeks.
> 
> I feel OK after week1 and after week 2, still ok, but even that week was tough, then by week 3, the previous records week, it just goes downhill....too much volume for a natural trainee who lifts heavy at this point.
> 
> ...



So you would squats 3 times a week and bench & row twice?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So you would squats 3 times a week and bench & row twice?



And Deadlifts, too.  I did it.  But, like everyone has been saying, it's not for advanced lifters.

I really liked it.  It did wonders for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So you would squats 3 times a week and bench & row twice?


 
yes...
the base template calls for this:
Monday
Squats 5x5
Bench press- ramp up to a heavy set of 5
rows- same as bench

Wednesday
Squats 5x5 (20% less than mondays weight)
deadlifts 5x5
overhead press 5x5
chinups 5x5

Friday
Squats - ramp up to heavy set of 5
bench press 5x5
rows 5x5

And that is the base template.  they even mention other exercises to throw in as accessories like arm work and ab work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And Deadlifts, too. I did it. But, like everyone has been saying, it's not for advanced lifters.
> 
> I really liked it. It did wonders for me.


 

It probably worked wonders for you since you were still building up your base of strength.  Like I said, for that goal, I think it could be a great program to do, but once you get up there in the poundages, it is a death sentence for a natural lifter.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> It probably worked wonders for you since you were still building up your base of strength.  Like I said, for that goal, I think it could be a great program to do, but once you get up there in the poundages, it is a death sentence for a natural lifter.



Yep, that's my belief as well.


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

You know I would add some progression onto your routine. Also what kind of loading are you using? I saw sets and reps, but for how many weeks and are you using any type of tempo? Whats your ri's going to be? Lots of questions I know, but I want you to put a complete program together! I think with a proper program your potential can be maxed out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2007)

Full body?  Sir Arch will be proud


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know I would add some progression onto your routine. Also what kind of loading are you using? I saw sets and reps, but for how many weeks and are you using any type of tempo? Whats your ri's going to be? Lots of questions I know, but I want you to put a complete program together! I think with a proper program your potential can be maxed out!



I'll address this some time later tonight...


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

April 12

Workout 1
2 min rest interval between exercises (gotta work on my conditioning)

Squats
315 x 4
*sucks, but haven't done em in a while, gotta get my groove back

DB Bench Press
105 x 12

Pullups
BW x 12

Seated Overhead Press
195 x 6

DB Rows
105 x 12

5 minute break here--felt like I was gonna puke for some reason 

Dips
BW+135 x 6

Seated DB Curls
65 x 6

Glute-Ham Raises
BW x 10


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2007)

Each had 1 set, huh?  Thats unique..!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Full body?  Sir Arch will be proud



Stew's doing full-body.  Arch is doing powerlifting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> But I like the PB only idea....that would cut out maybe only 100 or so calories though.  All things being equal, do you think that will make any difference in the long run??  You figure the whole sandwich is at least 400 cals, I can see that making some kind of difference, but would a measly little 100?  that's like 5 jelly beans!



Only 100 calories perhaps, but it's mostly sugar, right?  I don't know about you, but once I start eating the sweet stuff, I have trouble stopping.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

I absolutly LOVE your routine my Friend!!! Sure, you get me into Powerlifting and now your doing a variation of HIT, what the heck is going on here???


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2007)

It's like Bizarro World in here!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know I would add some progression onto your routine. Also what kind of loading are you using? I saw sets and reps, but for how many weeks and are you using any type of tempo? Whats your ri's going to be? Lots of questions I know, but I want you to put a complete program together! I think with a proper program your potential can be maxed out!


 
Let's see here....ok, well the loading is basically going to be one set to failure up to the specified number of reps for an exercise.  In an effort to help prevent overtraining, if I reach the rep number for an exercise, I will just stop there and not keep going until failure, otherwise, if I don't make the rep target, those reps that I do get would be to failure.

the tempo for everything is going to be just your standard 1/0/1, (I think I wrote that right), nothing fancy, as I don't think I will need to do that.  RI's are gonna be 2 minutes between exercises to start, and I would like to gradually lower it down to however long it takes me to set up for an exercise (remember, at home it takes longer to switch plates around and stuff) as my conditioning improves.  right now, I need every bit of those 2 minutes, trust me. 

the simplest progression I can make would be to, say after 4 weeks, switch the rep ranges on the exercises, so instead of db benching for 12 reps and decline benching for 6, they would be reversed, so I could work on the strength rep range for the other movements for a 4 week block.  The next progression would be new exercises, but I am limited at what I can do at home, so I might not be able to do that.  

something I could do is take the strength exercise and do it for 6 reps, and then immediately do the endurance exercise after as a superset, but that would mean changing workout days around, cause I don't think 3 days a week would fly with that, might have to drop it to 1 on 2 off etc.

who knows, thats just some ideas for down the road.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> It's like Bizarro World in here!



  <-- This smilie has hundreds of uses.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> <-- This smilie has hundreds of uses.


 
that smile may just be better than the banana one.....maybe....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> that smile may just be better than the banana one.....maybe....



For *PR*s, I still like , but  has a wide range of usefulness.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> For *PR*s, I still like , but  has a wide range of usefulness.



New banana gif:


----------



## Mango (Apr 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> For *PR*s, I still like , but  has a wide range of usefulness.



 

Nice journal title.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2007)

April 14

Workout 2 

RI=2 min unless noted

Leverage Squats
360 x 10

Decline Bench Press
315 x 6 

Chinups
BW+75 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
75 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
190 x 6

Floor Press
275 x 8

Incline DB Curls
50 x 8

SLDL 
275 x 6


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Good benching.

What is a leverage squat?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good benching.
> 
> What is a leverage squat?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2007)

Great w/o Brother 20, how are you likeing the shorter routines???
I'm tellin ya my Friend, Volume is for the birds imo, it's ALL about the Quality not quantity!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother 20, how are you likeing the shorter routines???
> I'm tellin ya my Friend, Volume is for the birds imo, it's ALL about the Quality not quantity!!!



They make me tired!!not quite sure why, but these routines kick my ass good...gotta be the full body aspect I guess


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> They make me tired!!not quite sure why, but these routines kick my ass good...gotta be the full body aspect I guess



  Definatly!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2007)

April 16

Flat DB Press
115 x 8 (20 sec) 115 x 4 (20 sec) 115 x 3 = 15

Seated OH Press
195 x 6 (20 sec) 195 x 2 (20 sec) 195 x 2 = 10

Dips
BW+135 x 6 (20 sec) BW+135 x 2 (20 sec) BW+135 x 1 = 9

Pullups
BW+10 x 9 (20 sec) BW+10 x 5 (20 sec) BW+10 x 3 = 17

Barbell T-Bar Rows (w/V handle)
4 plates x 10 
4 plates x 10
RI=2 min


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice job on the DB Presses!  And I thought that getting the 80s up was hard!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Nothing but goodness.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the DB Presses! And I thought that getting the 80s up was hard!


 
thank you sir!  I remember last year when I was really focusing on the DB press, I made it up to 130s for 6 reps, now that was hard getting them up!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nothing but goodness.


 
I ONLY bring the goodness


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome w/o BRother 20!!! VERY strong my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2007)

Doing a litltle RP in your routine I see


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> April 12
> 
> Workout 1
> 2 min rest interval between exercises (gotta work on my conditioning)
> ...



I am just getting caught back up here. I always feel like I am going to puke with shorter RI's. But thats normally with about 60 second RI's or so, but if your RI's have been along the 3 minutes intervals for a while, I know why you felt queezy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 18, 2007)

April 18

Safety Bar Squats
315 x 5

2 minutes

Leverage Squats
320 x 16
*Deepest I have ever gone in a squat before

5 minutes

DB Curls
55 x 10 (20 sec) 55 x 3 (20 sec) 55 x 2

2 minutes

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 18, 2007)

April 18

Safety Bar Squats
315 x 5

2 minutes

Leverage Squats
320 x 16
*Deepest I have ever gone in a squat before

5 minutes

DB Curls
55 x 10 (20 sec) 55 x 3 (20 sec) 55 x 2

2 minutes

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 12


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

And then a good old static stretch right?!?!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you workout twice on the 18th?


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed that as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed that as well.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

As did I as well.......


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you workout twice on the 18th?


what can I say, I was extra motivated today


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I ONLY bring the goodness


think I just found a new quote...
was'sup, Stew!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 20, 2007)

April 20

Decline Bench Press
315 x 6 (20 sec) 315 x 2 (20 sec) 315 x 1

DB Rows
115 x 10 (20 sec) 115 x 6 (20 sec) 115 x 4

DB Shoulder Press
80 x 6 (20 sec) 80 x 2 (20 sec) 80 x 1
*Bench had no back support, so these were very tough and awkward...lots of stabilization going on here, couldn't truly focus on the shoulders...

Chinups
BW+75 x 6 (20 sec) BW+75 x 3 (20 sec) BW+75 x 1
*It's apparent the direct biceps work is hurting these.

One Arm OH Tricep Extensions
40 x 10 (20 sec) 40 x 6 (20 sec) 40 x 4 

Incline Curls
50 x 8 (20 sec) 50 x 4 (20 sec) 50 x 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2007)

Taking a couple days off  ???

How's Ryan doing ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2007)

April 25

Flat DB Press
120 x 7 (1 minute) 120 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 6 (1 minute) 180 x 3

Chinups
BW+75 x 6 (1 minute) BW+75 x 3

Upright Rows
135 x 8 (1 minute) 135 x 8

Sumo Deadlifts
315 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Taking a couple days off ???
> 
> How's Ryan doing ?


 
didn't plan to, but you know how those things go... 

Ryan is doing wonderful, his 6 month b-day is on Saturday


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Solid workout, looks like you are DOMS are doing something similar.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Solid workout, looks like you are DOMS are doing something similar.


 

Well, I am sure at least DOMS knows what the hell he is doing, I don't know what the hell I am doing from day to day, hehe, although, I am sticking with the super low volume type stuff for now.

I am probably gonna go with a push/pull type thing and alternate them on mondays, wednesdays and fridays for a while...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

I only know what I'm doing because Archy clued me in.

But those _RIs!_  What are you doing, taking a nap between sets?!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I only know what I'm doing because Archy clued me in.
> 
> But those _RIs!_ What are you doing, taking a nap between sets?!


 
 

i have to figure out what I want to do first, then I can adjust those.  If I alternate between 2 workouts, I don't want to do the 20 second rest pauses cause I don't want to kill myself since I will be doing those exercises again in 3 days.

Another plan I was thinking about was 2 upper body days on monday and friday and a lower body day on wednesday.  if I do that, I can probably go with a shorter rest pause since I won't be doing the same exercises twice in a week period.  

We'll see


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Old Stew, switching things up all the time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Old Stew, switching things up all the time!



"Switching it up" is the "constant" in S20s workout program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Very very true.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2007)

with the exception of YM, you two shouldn't talk!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2007)

April 27

Bench Press Max Reps (60 sec rest)
225 x 13
225 x 8
225 x 7
total reps = 28

Triceps Dips (upright torso)
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8

Pullups
10, 10, 9, 7

Upright Rows
115 x 12
115 x 10
125 x 8

Hammer Curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
*completely shot at this point--high reps KILL me, obviously a weak spot


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Way to go Stewart!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Way to go Stewart!



Nice !!


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> with the exception of YM, you two shouldn't talk!



With my studies as of the past 3 months or so, I have been sticking to plans. Just switching loading patterns constantly. However I was once just like this as well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 28, 2007)

April 28

Happy 6 month birthday to my little guy Ryan 

Cardio
elliptical machine
90 seconds moderate pace
30 seconds sprint
5 sprints

want to try to stick with this and eventually work up to longer sprints, but one day at a time on this


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> April 28
> 
> Happy 6 month birthday to my little guy Ryan


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

As usual, lookin Strong my Friend, Happy 6 months to your little Ryan from me too BRother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2007)

April 30

Bench Press (Middle Finger on Rings)
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
325 x 3 PR
*A PR for this hand grip, I normally use ring finger on rings or closer.

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Flat DB Press
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

Bent Over DB Flies
40 x 12
40 x 12

Dips
BW+45 x 15
BW+45 x 15

Upright Rows
115 x 12
115 x 12


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Great job on the PR!  The DB Presses aren't that shabby either.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> April 30
> 
> Bench Press (Middle Finger on Rings)
> 135 x 8
> ...



C'mon S20.....Those #'s are ridiculous!!  How am I supposed to catch you on your pressing movements


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> C'mon S20.....Those #'s are ridiculous!! How am I supposed to catch you on your pressing movements


 
touche...how am I supposed to catch your 130 x 4546654838383 for DB Rows????


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job on the PR! The DB Presses aren't that shabby either.


 
I was a bit surprised by the benching to be honest, I normally don't like the middle finger on the rings grip.  I want to stay with the bench and work the numbers up by rotating the hand grips between middle finger, pinky finger and then a true close grip bench press.  I think this might be more beneficial than going with a flat bench, then and incline bench, then a decline bench, etc, for a max effort type attempt.

the rest of the workout was not done to failure.  Makes a HUGE difference on how you feel afterwards....definitely not as drained as when I go to failure.  I figure I could bench the 130 dbs if I was doing one set of 6 to failure, but doing 3, I went with something more manageable.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice benching Stew!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic w/o my Friend!!!
Awesome #'s!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2007)

May 2

Powerlifting Squats (Wide stance to parallel)
135 x 10
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 2

Leverage Squats
360 x 10
360 x 8
360 x 6

Glute-Ham Raise
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2007)

May 4

Bench Press Rep Test (60 sec between sets)
225 x 16
225 x 8
225 x 7
Total Reps=31

Unsupported DB Rows
75 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

Seated OH Press
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

Pullups
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8

Close Grip Chins
BW+25 x 8

Dips
BW+100 x 8

Upright Rows
135 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2007)

May 7

DB Rows
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

Flat DB Press
125 x 6
125 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6

Dips
BW+145 x 6
BW+145 x 6

Upright Rows
145 x 8
145 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

Excellent w/o's, AS usual my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2007)

May 9

Trap Bar Deads
370 x 6
370 x 6

Leverage Squats
370 x 8
370 x 8
370 x 8


Too tired to continue, so I just turned it into a "quad dominant" leg workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

Deads and squats.  I can relate to that.  It may not sound like much, but when you're tired, it's plenty.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Deads and squats.  I can relate to that.  It may not sound like much, but when you're tired, it's plenty.



  Impressive imo!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Deads and squats.  I can relate to that.  It may not sound like much, but when you're tired, it's plenty.



True story.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2007)

May 11

Speed:
Speed Deadlifts (RI=25 sec)
225 x 1 (8 sets)

Strength:
Bench Press (RI=recovery)
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

Pendlay Rows (RI=recovery)
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

Repetition:
A1. DB Shoulder Press
     75 x 8
     75 x 8
     75 x 8
A2. Close Grip Pulldowns
     145 x 8
     155 x 8
     155 x 8
A3. Incline rear delt rows
     40 x 8
     50 x 8
     50 x 8
*Done as a circuit, 60sec rest between sets.  The pulldowns were done on a home machine, on a "gym" machine, this would at least be 220-230 for reference.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 14, 2007)

May 14

Speed:
High Box Squats
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Strength:
Dips
BW+160 x 3 PR
BW+160 x 3
BW+160 x 3

Chinups
BW+85 x 3 PR
BW+85 x 3
BW+85 x 3

Repetition:
A1. Flat DB Press
     115 x 8
     115 x 8

A2. Chest Supported Rows
     140 x 8
     140 x 8
     140 x 8

A3. Upright Rows
     145 x 8
     145 x 8
     145 x 7
*Going to limit PUSH exercises to two sets here, since my pushing muscles are definitely more developed than my pulling ones.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2007)

Dips with 160 !!   You're mad man.  25 more lbs and you could do them with me on your back


----------



## Stewart14 (May 14, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Dips with 160 !!   You're mad man.  25 more lbs and you could do them with me on your back



Hey there YM!

I might have to take you up on that just for the fun of it   Can you imagine all the strange looks we would get??  

That is a good experiment actually...I wonder if the weight on your back makes any kind of difference than it hanging by your legs....it would go for chins too....hmmm.   Can you get a vest that weighs that much??


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Is your repitition work with no rest? Kinda like metabolic work?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Dips with 160 !!   You're mad man.  25 more lbs and you could do them with me on your back



And after you get tired of doing high reps with YM, you could try me.   Or maybe a max attempt.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Hey there YM!
> 
> I might have to take you up on that just for the fun of it   Can you imagine all the strange looks we would get??
> 
> That is a good experiment actually...I wonder if the weight on your back makes any kind of difference than it hanging by your legs....it would go for chins too....hmmm.   Can you get a vest that weighs that much??



I think you can get some pretty heavy vests but they are expensive!!!   I think you would have more fun putting an attractive 105 lb woman on you and doing 10 -15 reps


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think you can get some pretty heavy vests but they are expensive!!! I think you would have more fun putting an attractive 105 lb woman on you and doing 10 -15 reps


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2007)

May 16

Speed:
Speed Bench (RI=30 sec)
185 x 3 (8 sets)

Strength:
Squats (RI=recovery)
290 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3
*I have 0 confidence in my ability to squat, so I am basically starting over and gonna try to work up slowly.  Its a mental block or something, I am just fearful of squatting heavy I guess...

SLDL (RI=recovery)
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Repetition:
A1. Leverage Squats
     360 x 8
     360 x 8

A2. Glute-Ham Raise
     BW+15 x 8
     BW+15 x 8

A3. Decline Crunches
     BW+40 x 8
     BW+40 x 8


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Hey answer my question punk. 

Hey I kinda sorta addressed your question about squatting issues, I suppose the real question is what exactly is happening?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think you would have more fun putting an attractive 105 lb woman on you and doing 10 -15 reps



But it wouldn't be the kind of dips that you're thinking of.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Is your repitition work with no rest? Kinda like metabolic work?


 

Ooops, didn't even see this question! My bad...

I am doing 60 sec between each set, but doing it in a circuit fashion.  You know I don't have the best aerobic capacity out there, so this is the only way I can get away with shorter rest periods and still use a decent amount of weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And after you get tired of doing high reps with YM, you could try me. Or maybe a max attempt.


 
I can see it now.....

ME Dips
bw x 10
bw + 45 x 8
bw +90 x 3
bw+135 x 1
bw+ YM x 1
bw + TT x 1  

Now THAT would be quite a journal entry


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> But it wouldn't be the kind of dips that you're thinking of.


 
yeah and hopefully the "set" would be more than 10-15 reps


----------



## Double D (May 17, 2007)

As soon as you can get to it being a true circuit I will be truely impressed. How impressive is it to see a guy with your strength plus being in great aerobic shape!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Hey there YM!
> 
> I might have to take you up on that just for the fun of it  Can you imagine all the strange looks we would get??
> 
> That is a good experiment actually...I wonder if the weight on your back makes any kind of difference than it hanging by your legs....it would go for chins too....hmmm. Can you get a vest that weighs that much??


this one will hold 84 lbs...
Xvest - Xtreme Worldwide Athletic Equipment


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2007)

May 18

Bench Press
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

Pendlay Rows
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

A1. DB Shoulder Press
     80 x 8
     80 x 8
     80 x 8

A2. Lat Pulldowns
     145 x 8
     155 x 8
     155 x 8

A3. DB Rear delt flies
     50 x 8
     50 x 8
     50 x 8


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

Impressive benching Stew.  What is your max these days?  355-360?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Impressive benching Stew.  What is your max these days?  355-360?



Thanks JD....I did 365 about 3 or 4 weeks ago.  I probably won't max again for a while, I am not competing or anything, so I don't see the point, but I am sure one day I will try it just to see....I always wanted to hit 4 plates, so we shall see


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> this one will hold 84 lbs...
> Xvest - Xtreme Worldwide Athletic Equipment



Unfortunately it's 3 bills!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I can see it now.....
> 
> ME Dips
> bw x 10
> ...



Good one


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Thanks JD....I did 365 about 3 or 4 weeks ago. I probably won't max again for a while, I am not competing or anything, so I don't see the point, but I am sure one day I will try it just to see....I always wanted to hit 4 plates, so we shall see


  You'll get it.  Just a matter of when, not if  .


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Looks like you got more pounds on your bench on the final day there. 

If you are looking for another push exercise try Iso-Extreme Pushups! They are killer.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like you got more pounds on your bench on the final day there.
> 
> If you are looking for another push exercise try Iso-Extreme Pushups! They are killer.


 
yeah, the 320 for 9 total reps is the most I have ever done at that weight.  I anticipate it to go up at least until 330 for 3x3 before I run into problems.

I have noticed in the last couple of weeks that my strength has been going up on all my exercises while my "size" is going down, ie, my shirts feel a bit looser than before, sometimes it bugs the hell out of me, but I have to realize that the strength gain is the important thing here, not the size.  I have been eating a little less each day, probably dropping 300-400 cals per day, I guess it is making a difference.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Pendlay rows?  Did someone read the newest edition of Muscle Fitness Mag?


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Definitly makes a difference, but whenever I cut down i lose strength kinda funny your gaining it! Oh well, I am just jealous.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Pendlay rows?  Did someone read the newest edition of Muscle Fitness Mag?



Actually, a Pendlay Row was "created" by glenn Pendlay, a renowned strength coach, and as far as I know, he doesn't write for Muscle and fitness!   It is basically a barbell row started from the floor and then deloaded on the floor after each rep.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Definitly makes a difference, but whenever I cut down i lose strength kinda funny your gaining it! Oh well, I am just jealous.



but it is also around the same time I started experimenting with the protein/carb drink during the workout and then another after, so who knows if that is part of the reason or not  ....good old nutrient timing...


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Actually, a Pendlay Row was "created" by glenn Pendlay, a renowned strength coach, and as far as I know, he doesn't write for Muscle and fitness!   It is basically a barbell row started from the floor and then deloaded on the floor after each rep.



Oh dont worry, they didnt plageurize it.  They said his name.

Anyway thats nut-zoid weight for that shit!  With my back, I may not want to even try it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh dont worry, they didnt plageurize it.  They said his name.
> 
> Anyway thats nut-zoid weight for that shit!  With my back, I may not want to even try it.



To be honest, to me anyway, it is less stressful on my back than a regular bent over row.  The deloading on the floor I think takes a lot of the stress of the low back, cause I know my lower back isn't the most bulletproof out there, and those rows with that weight did not bother me one bit


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Unfortunately it's 3 bills!!


oh...NOW you're placing limits....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2007)

May 21

Incline Bench Press
235 x 5 (9 sets)
235 x 4

Pullups
BW x 5 (10 sets)

Pendlay Rows
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

You getting away from the program a bit?


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

Noticed that too?  I thought at first it was short day, then I saw the set count.   CRIKEY! 

If Pendlay is easier on the back, maybe Ill play around one day.  The form seems to be most crucial.  Not that it isnt always, but with this, even a lil fuckup could cause an injury...at least, thats what it LOOKS like.  Which is why I wanted to steer clear.  But I might give it a shot.

By the way, I took today off so I can start your suggestion workout from the very start.  

I dont want to pull a kinkery, right Double?


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont want to pull a kinkery, right Double?



Have you seen the weights hes been posting? At first he didnt lift hardly any weight and now hes benching 115lbs Db's for like 5 reps......


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Unfortunately it's 3 bills!!




Money is no object to Burner.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> May 21
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> 235 x 5 (9 sets)
> ...



It looks like a modified GVT (10 sets of 5).


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It looks like a modified GVT (10 sets of 5).



its actually based off of advanced GVT from Poliquin. I was reading about it today at work and it sounded interesting.

Fact is, if I want to pursue a training certification, I want to try different routines to see the pluses and minuses of each one.  I still like the routine I was doing, and will probably go back to it after this one, this one is a long one though, something like 2 months long, but I will set my own over/under on finishing it at 2 weeks, lol


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I can see where you are coming from, but there shouldnt be a time whenever you use a certain program already designed for one of your clients.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Noticed that too?  I thought at first it was short day, then I saw the set count.   CRIKEY!
> 
> If Pendlay is easier on the back, maybe Ill play around one day.  The form seems to be most crucial.  Not that it isnt always, but with this, even a lil fuckup could cause an injury...at least, thats what it LOOKS like.  Which is why I wanted to steer clear.  But I might give it a shot.
> 
> ...



I would try the pendlays...go watch a youtube video of someone doing them, well, on second thought, maybe don't cause who knows what kind of form they use, but just set the bar on the floor, grab it, bend at the waist and pull the bar up to your abs DYNAMICALLY...that is the key...you aren't lifting the weight slowly or anything, so don't play along with slow eccentrics or anything on these, you pull smoothly, but dynamically, accelerating the bar as you go up, then lower completely to the floor, reset and do it again.
When you set the bar down, you deload all the pressure off of your back, that's why it isn't as rough on the low back as a regular row, imo...

According to some, it is the best type of row out there...


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Still lifting Insane I see!!! Lookin Strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2007)

May 22

Squats (RI=90 sec)
260 x 5 (*10 sets*)

Glute-Ham Raises (RI=60 sec)
BW+15 x 5 (*7 sets*)
BW+15 x 4 (*3 sets*)

Decline Crunches (RI=60 sec)
BW+35 x 12
BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2007)

I should note that my lats, biceps, shoulders, chest and triceps are sore as shit today, so being today was a leg workout, I am looking forward to not being able to walk tomorrow and probably thursday, great....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I should note that my lats, biceps, shoulders, chest and triceps are sore as shit today, so being today was a leg workout, I am looking forward to not being able to walk tomorrow and probably thursday, great....



We do take great pride in doing these things to ourselves, don't we?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2007)

How are your legs today ???


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> We do take great pride in doing these things to ourselves, don't we?


 

yeah, even though the soreness means little, there is something sadistically satisfying about being sore from a workout, I can't quite place it, but it's in there, way back in the depths of my subconscious mind.....

oh wait, I just did 50 reps of squats yesterday, who am I kidding, I must be deranged


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How are your legs today ???


 

feeling a bit funky as of this morning, but judging by the soreness from the other day's workout, the fun should start about 3:00 this afternoon and last until Friday!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Still lifting Insane I see!!! Lookin Strong my Friend!!!


yeah, insane about sums up these last two workouts....


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, insane about sums up these last two workouts....


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I would try the pendlays...go watch a youtube video of someone doing them, well, on second thought, maybe don't cause who knows what kind of form they use, but just set the bar on the floor, grab it, bend at the waist and pull the bar up to your abs DYNAMICALLY...that is the key...you aren't lifting the weight slowly or anything, so don't play along with slow eccentrics or anything on these, you pull smoothly, but dynamically, accelerating the bar as you go up, then lower completely to the floor, reset and do it again.
> When you set the bar down, you deload all the pressure off of your back, that's why it isn't as rough on the low back as a regular row, imo...
> 
> According to some, it is the best type of row out there...


Like the sound of these.  Got to try them!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2007)

May 24

Overhead Press (top 6" range of motion)
205 x 5 (*10 sets*)

High Pulls
135 x 5 (*10 sets*)
*These were easy, gonna keep the weight progression as is though.

Looks like nothing, but damn tiring!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 24, 2007)

^


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2007)

May 26

DB Bench Press
112.5 x 5 (*8 sets*)

Chinups
BW+25 x 5 (*8 sets*)

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 6
160 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2007)

How's the higher volume treating you?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the higher volume treating you?


 
I don't know yet, lol.  I know the workouts themselves are pretty damn tiring, but I do feel good after a while of resting, so it seems like good hard work so far.

I am keeping the rest intervals between the sets at 60 seconds, so that is creating quite a workout for me.  2 exercises and I am spent!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2007)

my goal is to increase work capacity,  while still lifting relatively heavy, so I wonder if I am going about it the right way


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2007)

May 27

Sumo Deadlifts
305 x 5 (*8 sets*)

Leverage Squats
340 x 5 (*6 sets*)*
*Ran out of time, had to go out, so cut this 2 sets short


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2007)

May 29

Standing DB Shoulder Press (RI=60 sec)
75 x 5 (*8 sets*)

Pendlay Rows (RI=60 sec)
205 x 5 (*8 sets*)


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Excellent w/o's!!! How do you like the Sumo Deads compared to the conventional??? I find it harder on lift off, but easier on the lockout!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> May 27
> 
> Sumo Deadlifts
> 305 x 5 (*8 sets*)
> ...



Slacker!    Even still, that's a good workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's!!! How do you like the Sumo Deads compared to the conventional??? I find it harder on lift off, but easier on the lockout!!!


 
i find the sumo is easier on my lower back for my body type.  I don't have great flexibility, so when I do them conventional, I pull with too much back and not enough legs.  Sumo stance lets me use more legs and less back, plus when I do sumos, the next day my traps are sore as hell, whereas on conv., they don't get sore at all


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2007)

June 2

Back at it after a small 4 day mini vacation

Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
275 x 4 (*10 sets*)

Pullups (RI=90 sec)
BW+15 x 4 (*10 sets*)

For those interested, the plan I am following is this:
Phase 1--10x5 with 75% 1RM
Phase 2--10x4 6% inc. in weight
Phase 3--10x3 8% inc. in weight over phase 2 weight
Phase 4--10x5 with phase 2 weight
Phase 5--10x4 with phase 3 weight
Phase 6--10x3 8% inc. in weight over phase 5 weight

It's a nice periodized plan (in theory).  for example, it would take me from 10x5 with 255 in the bench press to 10x3 with 320 over the course of a 2 month workout plan.

this was workout 1 of phase 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2007)

June 3

Squats (RI=2 min)
275 x 4 (*10 sets*)
*OK, I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemies...OK, maybe on them, but I digress...this was pure hell, coupled with the fact that my basement was quite hot today, I can say that I am now a proud member of the "Puke After Squatting" Club.  I also don't remember the last time I sweated so much...I drank 4 16 OZ gatorade bottles during the squats!!

Decline Crunches (RI=90 sec)
+40 x 4 (*10 sets*)
*Rested for 10 minutes after puking and carried on with crunches no less!  But I got through...it builds character right?  weight was behind head for added difficulty


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> June 3
> 
> Squats (RI=2 min)
> 275 x 4 (*10 sets*)
> ...



Sounds fun


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds fun



oh yeah


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

June 5

Pendlay Rows (RI=2 min)
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6

Pullups (RI=2 min)
BW+50 x 5
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6

DB Bench Press (RI=2 min)
130 x 6
130 x 5
130 x 4

Overhead Press Lockouts- ~8" range of motion (RI=2 min)
225 x 5
225 x 6
225 x 5

BW=222


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn, look at those pull-ups...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Damn, look at those pull-ups...


 
thanks DOMS....I felt like going a little nuts today 

I suck at pullups, I am much better and more comfortable doing chinups, but I want to get my pullups into "Moomba Range".


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

You change your routine again?  I was just getting used to the other one.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You change your routine again?  I was just getting used to the other one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You change your routine again?  I was just getting used to the other one.



Ahhh...see, you were *adapting* to my routine, not a good thing, needed a change of pace to spark some new thinking and reading


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

i just didn't feel like doing 20 sets of 2 exercises today, so I went balls to the wall just a bit.  Besides, I was just itching to use those 130 lb dbs for presses, so I said what the heck


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice DB presses!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

I like your workout set up, very interesting.  And it looks like you have solid strength everywhere - it seems well-balanced.  I will be following to get some ideas Stewart.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> I like your workout set up, very interesting.  And it looks like you have solid strength everywhere - it seems well-balanced.  I will be following to get some ideas Stewart.



Ha!  You are in the right place if you want some ideas, I seem to have a new one daily


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm definitely looking forward to getting some new ideas. What are your current goals?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't really have any clear cut goals right now as far as my own training goes.  I do have a long term goal of becoming certified, possibly a CSCS cert, and persue some kind of career in the field, but that is probably a year away or so.

As for me, I am struggling to define my identity....do I want to consider myself an "athlete" or strictly a "bodybuilder"?  I realize that in my day to day life there really is no need for me to train like an "athlete" as I am not an athlete, I don't consider playing in a roller hockey league or playing softball or football on the weekends to classify me as an athlete.  So I am trying to decide whether to just say screw it, and train to just be big and strong, or to train differently for athletic performance.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I don't really have any clear cut goals right now as far as my own training goes.  I do have a long term goal of becoming certified, possibly a CSCS cert, and persue some kind of career in the field, but that is probably a year away or so.
> 
> As for me, I am struggling to define my identity....do I want to consider myself an "athlete" or strictly a "bodybuilder"?  I realize that in my day to day life there really is no need for me to train like an "athlete" as I am not an athlete, I don't consider playing in a roller hockey league or playing softball or football on the weekends to classify me as an athlete.  So I am trying to decide whether to just say screw it, and train to just be big and strong, or to train differently for athletic performance.



You want both


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

My advice would be to say f-ck being an athlete if you have no serious desire to compete seriously. I would just go straight for bodybuilding/strength like Gallaman and I have and really see how far you can push your body. I feel great pushing my body to as far as it can possibly take and then some, hence probably why my form may not be perfect by everyone's standards.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to getting some new ideas. What are your current goals?



I do like your combination approach with the 2 workout schemes.  I have toyed around with doing something like that, only in the same workout.  So you have a strength exercise where you do something like 3x3 or 3x5, then you do a repetition exercise as a 3x8 and then a shock type thing, drop sets or supersets or whatever.

Something like this, chest for example:
Power
Bench Press 3x5
incline bench 3x5
Repetition
DB bench 3x8
Incline DB bench 3x8
Shock
Dips
BW+90 x max reps, drop set BW+45 x max reps, drop set BW x max reps

what do you think about that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You want both



yep, you know it


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> My advice would be to say f-ck being an athlete if you have no serious desire to compete seriously. I would just go straight for bodybuilding/strength like Gallaman and I have and really see how far you can push your body. I feel great pushing my body to as far as it can possibly take and then some, hence probably why my form may not be perfect by everyone's standards.



Ha! Touche


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I do like your combination approach with the 2 workout schemes.  I have toyed around with doing something like that, only in the same workout.  So you have a strength exercise where you do something like 3x3 or 3x5, then you do a repetition exercise as a 3x8 and then a shock type thing, drop sets or supersets or whatever.
> 
> Something like this, chest for example:
> Power
> ...



I really really like that setup, as a matter of fact. That kind of volume would be extremely difficult on a regular basis, IMO. Depending on your threshold, mind you. I really think it would be an effective way to train because you're combining pretty much all 3 P/RR/S weeks into one single workout. The only thing I've found is that you're quick to burn out. Recently I was training on Westside comining extremely heavy days in the 1-5 rep range with high volume repetition days, that include dropsets, supersets, etc. And looking back at my journals no matter how much I progressed I was regularly getting burnt out and looking for something else. So hopefully with BGB + P/RR/S I'll get a chance to throw some weights on my power week, pump up on my rep-range week, and shock the hell out of my muscles on shock week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> I really really like that setup, as a matter of fact. That kind of volume would be extremely difficult on a regular basis, IMO. Depending on your threshold, mind you. I really think it would be an effective way to train because you're combining pretty much all 3 P/RR/S weeks into one single workout. The only thing I've found is that you're quick to burn out. Recently I was training on Westside comining extremely heavy days in the 1-5 rep range with high volume repetition days, that include dropsets, supersets, etc. And looking back at my journals no matter how much I progressed I was regularly getting burnt out and looking for something else. So hopefully with BGB + P/RR/S I'll get a chance to throw some weights on my power week, pump up on my rep-range week, and shock the hell out of my muscles on shock week.



I know a lot of people have had great results using P/RR/S, but I just don't like the idea of not doing the low rep part of it for 3 weeks while you are doing the other 2 phases.  I never understood how that worked.  I mean, when you use low rep sets, you gotta be tapping some kind of neural adaptations, so you do this on week 1 and then you are doing, what amounts to lower intensity (in a weight standpoint) workouts for the next 2 weeks.  How does that allow you to constantly inprove on those numbers on the power week?  Maybe I just don't get it cause I never tried it   who knows?

so that's why I figure it might be a good idea to try to do all those 3 different modalities in one workout.  Or another way you can set it up is to do something like:
set 1 - 4 reps
set 2 - 8 reps
set 3 - drop set
that way you have all 3 aspects on the same exercise in 3 sets, that would reduce the overall volume, and you can train ALL of your exercises in all three ways.
Bench Press 4, 8, DS
Incline DB Press 4, 8, DS
Dips 4, 8, DS

or, in your current scheme:
bench press 4, 8, DS
pendlay rows 4, 8, DS
incline DB bench 4, 8, DS
Chest supported rows 4, 8, DS

then if an exercise stalls you can just sub in a new one and go from there, change bench press to incline bench or chest supported rows to DB rows....


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

Training like an athlete is intense stuff and will require plyo's and all kinds of calisthenics.  I like the idea of being in shape like an athlete but really it's just too much work and will take you away from getting brutally strong and looking good.  As long as you do your cardio and keep your heart healthy, and be a weekend warrior, that strength you gain in the gym will still be functional and real and you will not lose your mobility (musclebound for lack of a better word).  Good discussion though, and good idea.

It has crossed my mind to try all three modes (p/rr/s) in the same week, as well as the same workout.  There must be a reason the program has it setup three seperate weeks instead of the same week/workout, I just don't know what it is.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I know a lot of people have had great results using P/RR/S, but I just don't like the idea of not doing the low rep part of it for 3 weeks while you are doing the other 2 phases.  I never understood how that worked.  I mean, when you use low rep sets, you gotta be tapping some kind of neural adaptations, so you do this on week 1 and then you are doing, what amounts to lower intensity (in a weight standpoint) workouts for the next 2 weeks.  How does that allow you to constantly inprove on those numbers on the power week?  Maybe I just don't get it cause I never tried it   who knows?
> 
> so that's why I figure it might be a good idea to try to do all those 3 different modalities in one workout.  Or another way you can set it up is to do something like:
> set 1 - 4 reps
> ...



Definitely an idea, bro. You might want to give it a shot and let us know how you do with it. I personally like them separated into different weeks only because I would burnout so easily doing them all in the same workout. Even doing a heavy and light day in the same workout tends to burn me out after just a few weeks. The idea behind the P/RR/S is that during the first week you're pushing your CNS and going for neural adaptation (strength/power), and then the second week you're upping the reps with the goal being hypertrophy. Finally with the shock week in my opinion you're just overloading. Basically increasing your threshold, etc. I could be wrong but this was always how I understood it. 

Hence why most advanced lifters tend to do short micro/macrocycles, a power cycle, endurance cycle, strength cycle, hypertrophy cycle, etc.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2007)

June 7

Deadlifts (RI=2 min)
365 x 3
365 x 3
365 x 3
*These were easy, considering I think my max conventional is 425, this isn't too bad for 9 reps

1 leg Squats w/DBs
40s x 8
40s x 8
40s x 8
*Gotta start somewhere with these.  First time ever doing them, God I have some balance issues...heh

Hyperextensions
BW+75 x 10 (DS) BW+50 x 10 (DS) BW+20 x 10 (DS) BW x 10
*I really don't know where I got the bright idea for this one, but it hurt...A LOT 

Planks
3 timed sets
60 sec
50 sec
45 sec


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 1 leg Squats w/DBs
> 40s x 8
> 40s x 8
> 40s x 8
> *Gotta start somewhere with these.  First time ever doing them, God I have some balance issues...heh



Are you doing these with one leg behind you on a bench?  Yeah, they suck.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you doing these with one leg behind you on a bench? Yeah, they suck.


 
yeah, i had my back foot on a chair behind me....awful balancing issues


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice hypers..I should give that dropset idea a try, let us know how sore you are tomorrow in those erectors.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Bulgarian squats are brutal!!! Great workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> Nice hypers..I should give that dropset idea a try, let us know how sore you are tomorrow in those erectors.


 
fortunately, the erectors aren't doing too bad--yet, considering what I did....

I do have a pretty wicked pain in my left hamstring/glute area, and I don't know if it was from the hypers or the bulgarian squats    Damn thing really hurts though, I am even walking with a pronounced limp.  When I bend down to touch my toes, that is the worst pain, but I can't really pinpoint and exact location, it's just the general area right where my glutes tie into my hamstrings....

this is gonna be fun in a couple of days that's for sure, I can already see no leg work in my immediate future


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Bulgarian squats are brutal!!! Great workout.


 
Thanks, BB, but see my last post about pain from them.....DAMN BULGARIANS!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice deadlifts dude, and yeah 365 for 9 isn't bad at all if your 1RM is 425, damn.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Nice deadlifts dude, and yeah 365 for 9 isn't bad at all if your 1RM is 425, damn.


 
Thanks bro, I can only hope to someday be around your numbers on the deadlift....some of my other comments aside, hehe, you just make your deads seem effortless....how long did it take you to get up to where you are now? I mean, I only started putting deads into my training maybe 3 years ago and I had been consistently working out for a good 10 years or so before that...if I only knew then what I know now, ya know?

I was basing my 425 on the last time I did a deadlift max which was God knows when, so potentially, if I was able to do 365 for a 3x3 yesterday, my 1RM might be higher than that now, I just didn't try.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

What are you guys doing talking about "erectors" in here ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you guys doing talking about "erectors" in here ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

June 8

Push

Decline Bench Press (RI=recovery)
335 x 3
325 x 3
325 x 3
*The 335 seemed very close to a 3RM so I thought it would be best to lower the weight.  The last two sets were pretty easy.  I don't know if I should feel great that I can bench 335 for 3 or shitty that I only deadlifted 30 pounds more for the same reps 

DB Shoulder Press (RI=1 min)
85 x 8
85 x 6
85 x 6
*Tough with the short rest intervals

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 12 (DS) 185 x 8 (DS) 135 x 9
*Crazy tricep pump on these


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Thanks bro, I can only hope to someday be around your numbers on the deadlift....some of my other comments aside, hehe, you just make your deads seem effortless....how long did it take you to get up to where you are now? I mean, I only started putting deads into my training maybe 3 years ago and I had been consistently working out for a good 10 years or so before that...if I only knew then what I know now, ya know?
> 
> I was basing my 425 on the last time I did a deadlift max which was God knows when, so potentially, if I was able to do 365 for a 3x3 yesterday, my 1RM might be higher than that now, I just didn't try.



Yeah deadlifts are honestly cake for me, not exaggeration. I don't mean to be cocky about them or anything but they just come easy for me. Just like I'm sure certain lifts are a struggle for me and might be a joke, for you. If you can pull 365 lbs. for a 3x3 I would estimate your 1RM closer to 445-455 lbs. Given everyone is different but for me I can usually do 3x3 with about 100 lbs. less than my 1RM. Even though 555 lbs. for 3x3 sounds like it would be painful, but I might try it tomorrow. Or maybe even 525-535, I'll see how easily 495 comes up, and take it from there.

But honestly it's funny what a friend of mine pointed out was that that the lifts you commented on are actually really really old. I never put dates with my YouTube videos but the ghetto t-bar rowing videos are from 1-2 years ago, same with the dips videos. I'll definitely have to get up some new t-bar row and dip videos soon, just to see if they look a little better. 

By the way, your decline strength is impressive dude, nice work. And your overhead DB strength beats mine, that's for sure.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Yeah deadlifts are honestly cake for me, not exaggeration. I don't mean to be cocky about them or anything but they just come easy for me. Just like I'm sure certain lifts are a struggle for me and might be a joke, for you. If you can pull 365 lbs. for a 3x3 I would estimate your 1RM closer to 445-455 lbs. Given everyone is different but for me I can usually do 3x3 with about 100 lbs. less than my 1RM. Even though 555 lbs. for 3x3 sounds like it would be painful, but I might try it tomorrow. Or maybe even 525-535, I'll see how easily 495 comes up, and take it from there.
> 
> But honestly it's funny what a friend of mine pointed out was that that the lifts you commented on are actually really really old. I never put dates with my YouTube videos but the ghetto t-bar rowing videos are from 1-2 years ago, same with the dips videos. I'll definitely have to get up some new t-bar row and dip videos soon, just to see if they look a little better.
> 
> By the way, your decline strength is impressive dude, nice work. And your overhead DB strength beats mine, that's for sure.


 
I would guess then that deadlifts for you are like benching for me.  Obviously, my best lifts are my presses.  They go up like nothing for me.  I would go toe to toe with anyone on my pressing movements, well other than powerlifters, lol. 

Now, your deadlift videos are pretty sick dude, I mean, it doesn't even look like you struggle, the weight just flies up.  I know you said you did some westside, but have you ever done a powerlifting comp?  your numbers are pretty awesome, the only thing that would hurt you is your weight, at around 210, I am sure the competitive powerlifters are benching over 500, squatting 800 and pulling around the same.  But for a natural 23 year old, you have a lot of potential.  If you geared your training for it, you could probably do some damage somewhere down the line in competition


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2007)

June 9

Pull

Pendlay Rows (RI=recovery)
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Pullups (RI=90 sec)
BW+35 x 7
BW+35 x 7
BW+35 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
135 x 12 (DS) 90 x 9 (DS) 45 x 10

Hammer Curls (RI=60 sec)
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

So you're doing push/pull/legs now?  Are you planning to take any days off or just run it until the body says "No mas!".   The routine looks almost HIT-like.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So you're doing push/pull/legs now?  Are you planning to take any days off or just run it until the body says "No mas!".   The routine looks almost HIT-like.



It's always changing in here


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2007)

June 11

Lower

Trap Bar SQUATS (RI=recovery)
300 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
*Began movement from the top off of support racks, and returned to the racks at the end.  I figure I could work on my squatting and get some grip work in there as well.  No straps were used.

Single leg SLDL w/Dbs (RI=90 sec)
30s x 8
30s x 8
30s x 8
*Once again, my balance sucks ass

Leverage Squats
320 x 10(DS) 200 x 10 (DS) 90 x 12
*Quite possibly the most painful set I have ever done in my life


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So you're doing push/pull/legs now?  Are you planning to take any days off or just run it until the body says "No mas!".   The routine looks almost HIT-like.



Well, I wanted to try 3 on 1 off and see how it goes, since the volume of each session really isn't that much.  If I can't handle it, I can add in rest days, OR find a new routine 

It is more modeled after P/RR/S in a way that I have a power exercise each session, then a rep range one, then the drop set serves as the "shock"


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's always changing in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


>



SOMEONE has to give you a hard time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> SOMEONE has to give you a hard time.



I knew I could always count on you!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

How much difference is there between trap bar squats and trap bar deads?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How much difference is there between trap bar squats and trap bar deads?


 
i don't know.  Starting from the top just made it feel different, you would have to do it to explain it.  You don't get that initial push off on the floor you do when you deadlift, and you actually have to control the weight on the way down moreso, since you aren't resting it on the ground after each rep.

It certainly felt better for my body type than a back squat, I was able to keep my back more upright, and I certainly felt it moreso in my quads than my back, as I tend to do in a back squat.

I really liked them, and I will continue to use these and the 1-leg squats for now, since when I back squat I always wind up tweaking my back, I know it's probably not as good as a back squat since there is no spinal loading, but it's a nice alternative.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

June 12

Push

Standing OH Press (RI=recovery)
185 x 3
185 x 3
200 x 3 
*Awesome strength on these.  No body movement at all, all from the shoulders

DB Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
125 x 8
125 x 6

Dips
BW+100 x 10 (DS) BW+50 x 8 (DS) BW x 7
*Big time out of practice with these, or just shot


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I would warmup then start with that 200lbs next time. Dont waste your time with 185 no longer. Nice work Stew....numbers lookin good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would warmup then start with that 200lbs next time. Dont waste your time with 185 no longer. Nice work Stew....numbers lookin good.


 
Oh absolutely, that's what I am planning, to do the 3x3 with 200 next time.  I only used 185 because I haven't done a standing barbell press in forever, and the last time I did them I believe I only hit 170 or so


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! An ox is born. That's a nice looking OH press you got there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! An ox is born. That's a nice looking OH press you got there.



Thanks BB, I said to myself after I was done that I should have filmed it, hopefully next time I remember!

I want to do 225 overhead now, that is my quest  however, cleaning the weight into place might actually be more of a challenge than the actual pressing


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Hell once you clean it you may not have the energy to lift it. I say power rack it.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hell once you clean it you may not have the energy to lift it. I say power rack it.....


 
yeah, unfortunately I don't have that luxury at home, my rack is in the basement with a nice 7ft ceiling.  I actually did the presses outside on my back deck!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I know the feeling, gotta work with what we got. I have no pullups bar so I do pullups on the rafters in the garage....it sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> my rack is in the basement with a nice 7ft ceiling.  I actually did the presses outside on my back deck!



I've got that same problem when I workout at home.  I could move the equipment to the garage, but then it would be too cold in the winter.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know the feeling, gotta work with what we got. I have no pullups bar so I do pullups on the rafters in the garage....it sucks.



yeah I don't feel so bad, that sucks worse.  I shouldn't complain, I really do have a lot of crap for a home gym, I have a squat rack, hyper/glute ham raise machine, pullup station, dip station, chest supported row machine, leverage squat machine, and my bench with lat attachment, plus 3 olympic bars, a trap bar,  adjustable dbs, hex dbs from 10 lbs through 50 in pairs, and about 500 or so pounds in weights, oh yeah and an elliptical machine.  Shit takes up over half of my basement!  So I techincally have it ok, except for standing overhead stuff, lol


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I got a salamander heater, but it does nothing for heat whenever its real cold. I simply freeze my ass off! But bundle up and get me a cold sweat going on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have the opposite problem, it is hot as balls down there, and in the summer, it is borderline unbearable, even with fans going


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah you have a shit load of stuff. I normally go to my buddies, but right now money is tight so I have been doing it at home. 

I have:

2 Benches, smith machine (I dont use hardly), OLY DB Handles, rafters (haha), and thats about it.....well I got 900lbs of weights.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Also I am going to try to read every entry of your blog. I get behind easily though. Bare with me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

900 lbs?!?!  The day you use all that weight at once is the day I will be very, very afraid of you!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Also I am going to try to read every entry of your blog. I get behind easily though. Bare with me.



I am going to try to keep it up to date, I get lazy very easily!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I know the feeling....

yeah I dont have a need for 900lbs.....but its nice to have the extra 45's so I dont have to take things off of bars all the time. I have a buddy who comes around now and then....big basturd deads over 750lbs! So I need almost all of that weight for then. His bench is also around 570....so every once in a while it takes a beating. I just dont like for him to bench that much on my bench, it scares me....haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know the feeling....
> 
> yeah I dont have a need for 900lbs.....but its nice to have the extra 45's so I dont have to take things off of bars all the time. I have a buddy who comes around now and then....big basturd deads over 750lbs! So I need almost all of that weight for then. His bench is also around 570....so every once in a while it takes a beating. I just dont like for him to bench that much on my bench, it scares me....haha



yeah, I don't think my bench could handle 570 pounds!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Hes only been there one time to bench and I told him I didnt think he needed to do that ridiculous amount of weight at my house again. He needed to go to the high school to use their benches for that. All I need is for him to break his neck with my bench and I get sued for what little bit of shit I got.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Stewart, don't you weigh 225 pounds.  No need to go outside just do handstand pushups next (up against a wall). Problem solved.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hes only been there one time to bench and I told him I didnt think he needed to do that ridiculous amount of weight at my house again. He needed to go to the high school to use their benches for that. All I need is for him to break his neck with my bench and I get sued for what little bit of shit I got.



yeah seriously, let him go sue someone else!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Stewart, don't you weigh 225 pounds.  No need to go outside just do handstand pushups next (up against a wall). Problem solved.



Actually, I think I weigh about 222 now, lost a few pounds .  I never thought about doing them, I honestly don't think I could get myself into the starting position, I think I tried it once, and lets just say, it didn't end very nicely..... 

I need to work on my balance a bit before I try those


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Stewart, don't you weigh 225 pounds.  No need to go outside just do handstand pushups next (up against a wall). Problem solved.



That's easy for _you_ to say.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

was'sup, you big, muscular bastage!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2007)

June 13

Pull

Chinups (RI=recovery)
BW+90 x 3
BW+90 x 3
BW+80 x 3
*lowered the weight cause I wasn't happy with my form on the first 2 sets, it was probably a little bit too heavy.  The third set was better

Barbell T-Bar Rows w/V-Handle(RI=90 sec)
4 plates x 8
4 plates+25 x 8
4 plates+25 x 8
*These hurt my low back a bit with the heavier weight.  I may switch chest supported rows with these and then do a t-bar row drop set on my other pull day and a 3x8 with the chest supported rows next time on this day.

Upright Rows
135 x 11 (DS) 115 x 10 (DS) 95 x 10

DB Preacher Hammer Curls (RI=60 sec)
50 x 7
50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, you big, muscular bastage!





Burner! Hows it going buddy???..........hope all is well despite those long work days, hopefully that ends soon for ya


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats some serious weight for upright rows!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats some serious weight for upright rows!!!


yeah, my shoulders think so too...heh


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, my shoulders think so too...heh



Upright rows caused me all sorts of shoulder problems when I hit my mid-30's.  Constant discomfort, plus hindered my throwing a softball and playing basketball.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Upright rows caused me all sorts of shoulder problems when I hit my mid-30's. Constant discomfort, plus hindered my throwing a softball and playing basketball.


 
My shoulders aren't in any discomfort, they just worked real hard,  

I haven't had any problems with them yet, I mean, I know you know all the cliches about them, you know, don't go past your nipples and keep a semi wide grip, blah blah, but to be honest, following that advice has worked well for me.

As I hopefully embark on a career as a trainer, it's going to be important for me to learn and understand the warning signs for contraindicting an exercise to someone. I believe that the body should be worked from every angle that you are able to do, and that includes upright rows. I would have a client do them, but immediately tell me whenever they experienced any discomfort. I know a lot of trainers automatically don't write them into their client's programs, but I think if the client is able to perform them and more importantly, wants to perform them, they should be able to do so, albeit on a strict leash.  I happen to think they are a fantastic exercise for the shoulders and traps (forearms and biceps too)

Everone loves to do dips, and dips wreck people's shoulders far worse than upright rows IMO. I gotta say that I have not had any shoulder discomfort ever since I allowed myself to really focus on doing movements in all the planes, and this is even with repping 325 on the bench, doing reps on dips with my bodyweight + 160 and doing pullups, chinups, overhead presses and upright rows. I used to always get pains in my shoulders after benching or overhead pressing, I could not get passed a 275 bench press without pain. I almost quit trying to improve on bench cause the pain was not worth it. But now after looking back, it was only after focusing on all the angles and planes that I was able to increase on bench painfree.

I like to go by this example of opposite pairings:
bench press -- barbell/pendlay row
overhead press -- chinups/pullup
dips -- upright rows

I now try to incorporate this scheme into any program that I come up with, and make sure there is an even amount of work in all the planes. THAT I believe is the key to keeping the shoulders happy and generally strong and pain free.

rant over


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't mean to scare you off them or suggest you don't do them.  I was stating a fact that upright rows were not good for me, at least the way I was doing them.  We're all built differently, etc.   

Actually, the way they were effecting my sports playing was more painful than the discomfort I was feeling.  Not being able to make an accurate throw from short stop to first base was not a good thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I didn't mean to scare you off them or suggest you don't do them. I was stating a fact that upright rows were not good for me, at least the way I was doing them. We're all built differently, etc.
> 
> Actually, the way they were effecting my sports playing was more painful than the discomfort I was feeling. Not being able to make an accurate throw from short stop to first base was not a good thing.


 
I know, I'm sorry, just got off on a little rant there

You really can attribute doing upright rows as the cause to you not being accurate?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Burner! Hows it going buddy???..........hope all is well despite those long work days, hopefully that ends soon for ya


doing great! I'ev actually been purposely keeping myself out of the gym and watching my once...reasonable physique...dwindle....for your, D's and 'Moombas personal self confidence...'cause.....oncec I turn 'THIS' on...WOW...
 == =


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

So which certification are you going to get into first? NSCA would be your best bet imo. I have done the NASM and it seems a bit basic to me. But then again I have learned it now and it didnt seem all that basic at the beginning.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> So which certification are you going to get into first? NSCA would be your best bet imo. I have done the NASM and it seems a bit basic to me. But then again I have learned it now and it didnt seem all that basic at the beginning.


 
So you have the NASM cert?

I want to go for the NSCA CSCS, I figure that one would give me the most options, I guess


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I would be interested in the CSCS one. But I dont have a degree so that ones out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2007)

June 15

Lower

Deadlifts (RI=recovery)
385 x 3
385 x 3
385 x 3
*Gotta be some sort of PR for me, with sets and reps, so 

Single leg squats w/dbs (RI=90 sec)
50s x 8
50s x 8
*Stopped at 2 sets, tweaked my left hamstring a bit, still sore from last time I think...

Sumo SLDL (RI=90 sec)
225 x 12
225 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 16, 2007)

June 16

Push

Decline Bench Press (RI=recovery)
330 x 3
330 x 3
330 x 3
*a nice 5 pound improvement from last time, and wasn't too bad

DB Shoulder Press (RI=90 sec)
85 x 8
85 x 6
85 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
225 x 11
225 x 6
*Pretty much just crapped out here, had nothing left in me

Planks (RI=90 sec)
60 sec
60 sec
*HATE these, especially after everything else


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2007)

June 18

Pull

Pendlay Rows (RI=recovery)
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
*Kept the same weight as last week to try to get some better form.  Will go up next time.

Pullups (RI=90 sec)
BW+35 x 8
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW x 10

Inverted Rows (RI=90 sec)
BW x 12
BW x 12
BW x 12
*First time doing these, just testing out the weight.  Will add some next time.

DB Hammer Preacher Curls (RI=90 sec)
50 x 8
50 x 8

Side Laterals (RI=60 sec)
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool workout. I'm starting up a push, pull, legs program next- taking a break from total body training for a bit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2007)

How do you like the Push/Pull/Lower split?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How do you like the Push/Pull/Lower split?


 
It's ok I guess....I am just trying to force myself to stay on the routine I made up for myself for a little while longer.  I have this urge to switch, but I.........Must........fight.............it...........keep..............going!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2007)

June 20

Lower

Deadlifts (RI=recovery)
315 x 3
365 x 3
*405 x 3 PR
**The more I do deadlifts, the more I get more comfortable with the proper technique, I am definitely feeling my hamstrings do a lot of work now, and I am getting down lower to start, at least I think so anyway

Single leg squats
50s x 8
50s x 8
75s x 6

Trap bar SQUATS
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

Side laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> It's ok I guess....I am just trying to force myself to stay on the routine I made up for myself for a little while longer.  I have this urge to switch, but I.........Must........fight.............it...........keep..............going!!





I'm looking for something new myself.   I'd like to start playing bball at least once a week.   I think I might try an U/L/U plus one day of ball.  Then switch it up to L/U/L the next week.    I seem to be pretty fresh spliting up U/L days compared to Fullbody days.   I need some goals too.   I enjoyed the competition eariler in the year with you.  It's GOOD motivation


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm looking for something new myself. I'd like to start playing bball at least once a week. I think I might try an U/L/U plus one day of ball. Then switch it up to L/U/L the next week. I seem to be pretty fresh spliting up U/L days compared to Fullbody days. I need some goals too. I enjoyed the competition eariler in the year with you. It's GOOD motivation


 
Oh yeah, it definitely was good motivation.  See, the problem I am having lately is that I really can't pinpoint a goal that I want to work towards.  It's like, I can say I want to set a goal of benching 405, deadlifting 500 and squatting 400, a modest strength goal right?  Well, see I could do my bench press day and hit 375 and be well on my way to 405, but then I will check myself out in the mirror and not be happy with how I look, and then say, well, ok, I want to get my arms bigger, or I want my shoulders to be bigger, and that is a completely different goal that requires somewhat different training.  So do I then abandon my quest for the 405 goal, which I might have actually hit in a few weeks if I stuck to it, to try to get bigger, but then I won't hit my 405 goal anytime soon?

I actually am beginning the think the problem is the internet and even this site.  Reading everyone else's stuff just gives your mind way to many choices to make.  I could love what I am doing, but then I may see you doing something that looks really cool and interesting, and then bam, I am doing that, until the next cool program I see.  I guess it really boils down to being my own fault in the end, but it's the only excuse I can think of!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm looking for something new myself. I'd like to start playing bball at least once a week. I think I might try an U/L/U plus one day of ball. Then switch it up to L/U/L the next week. I seem to be pretty fresh spliting up U/L days compared to Fullbody days. I need some goals too. I enjoyed the competition eariler in the year with you. It's GOOD motivation


 
Oh yeah, it definitely was good motivation.  See, the problem I am having lately is that I really can't pinpoint a goal that I want to work towards.  It's like, I can say I want to set a goal of benching 405, deadlifting 500 and squatting 400, a modest strength goal right?  Well, see I could do my bench press day and hit 375 and be well on my way to 405, but then I will check myself out in the mirror and not be happy with how I look, and then say, well, ok, I want to get my arms bigger, or I want my shoulders to be bigger, and that is a completely different goal that requires somewhat different training.  So do I then abandon my quest for the 405 goal, which I might have actually hit in a few weeks if I stuck to it, to try to get bigger, but then I won't hit my 405 goal anytime soon?

I actually am beginning the think the problem is the internet and even this site.  Reading everyone else's stuff just gives your mind way to many choices to make.  I could love what I am doing, but then I may see you doing something that looks really cool and interesting, and then bam, I am doing that, until the next cool program I see.  I guess it really boils down to being my own fault in the end, but it's the only excuse I can think of!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> *405 x 3 PR
> **The more I do deadlifts, the more I get more comfortable with the proper technique, I am definitely feeling my hamstrings do a lot of work now, and I am getting down lower to start, at least I think so anyway



Great job on the PR.

What did you do to get you form down pat on the Deads?  I'm still not 100% certain that I'm doing the Deads with proper form.   Any tips would be most appreciated.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job on the PR.
> 
> What did you do to get you form down pat on the Deads?  I'm still not 100% certain that I'm doing the Deads with proper form.   Any tips would be most appreciated.



to be honest, just lots of practice doing them... I can tell you my form isn't 100% accurate, but it is getting better and I attribute it to just hammering away at them.  Just make sure you get down real low at the beginning, that is what I have been concentrating on, so I am using more leg and less back


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2007)

June 21

Chest/Shoulders/Tris

Standing OH Press (RI=90 sec)
160 x 5 *(10 sets)

*Flat DB Bench (RI=90 sec)
112.5 x 5 *(5 sets)

*1 arm OH tricep extensions (RI=60 sec)
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Sweat central!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Oh yeah, it definitely was good motivation.  See, the problem I am having lately is that I really can't pinpoint a goal that I want to work towards.  It's like, I can say I want to set a goal of benching 405, deadlifting 500 and squatting 400, a modest strength goal right?  Well, see I could do my bench press day and hit 375 and be well on my way to 405, but then I will check myself out in the mirror and not be happy with how I look, and then say, well, ok, I want to get my arms bigger, or I want my shoulders to be bigger, and that is a completely different goal that requires somewhat different training.  So do I then abandon my quest for the 405 goal, which I might have actually hit in a few weeks if I stuck to it, to try to get bigger, but then I won't hit my 405 goal anytime soon?
> 
> I actually am beginning the think the problem is the internet and even this site.  Reading everyone else's stuff just gives your mind way to many choices to make.  I could love what I am doing, but then I may see you doing something that looks really cool and interesting, and then bam, I am doing that, until the next cool program I see.  I guess it really boils down to being my own fault in the end, but it's the only excuse I can think of!



It sounds like the "grass is greener on the other side" syndrome.  The best routine seems like the one someone else is doing.  You just have to decide what  you want and stick with it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

Then on the otherhand, it is common knowledge that switching up programs is a good thing and keeps the body guessing. You are progressing very well. I wouldn't change a thing  .


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say stick with a program for at least 4-6 weeks and give it a chance, then switch it up.  That way your train of thought would be more along the lines of "I get to start blank routine in a few weeks, but now I'm going balls out on the one I'm doing".  I don't know just a thought.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Then on the otherhand, it is common knowledge that switching up programs is a good thing and keeps the body guessing. You are progressing very well. I wouldn't change a thing  .


 
 

Quoted for truth.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

by the way, for anyone interested in ever performing 10 sets of an exercise, it is a BITCH, especially a standing press.  well, at least I got to work on my cleaning form


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It sounds like the "grass is greener on the other side" syndrome. The best routine seems like the one someone else is doing. You just have to decide what you want and stick with it.


 
the problem for me is more along the lines of clearly not having any one particular goal in mind, or a changing goal.

I really do want to run a program that has a built in progression as well as a form of periodization in it, I feel I am advanced enough to try that, rather than just plugging away trying to go heavier and heavier each time.  I know in the long run doing a progressive program will be the best results, but sometimes it is very hard to resist the urge to just go balls out.

Example, yesterday, I did 10 sets of 5 OH presses with about 75% of my 1RM as a starting point.  By set 7 it got a little difficult, but nothing too bad, more tiring than anything.  Meanwhile, the last time I did OH presses, I hit 200 for a triple.  not many people can do a 200lb standing OH press.  So, do I want to be ego driven and shoot for more, or settle in to a nice program, where ultimately after maybe 5 or 6 weeks, I will be doing the same 200 pounds, but for 10 sets of 3 rather than 1 set?  It's a matter of instant gratification, versus long term gain I guess.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Yeah, I'd say stick with a program for at least 4-6 weeks and give it a chance, then switch it up. That way your train of thought would be more along the lines of "I get to start blank routine in a few weeks, but now I'm going balls out on the one I'm doing". I don't know just a thought.


true...but stew is more of a 4-6 DAY training cycle....
 

was'sup, stew! DANG! Nice workouts!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought your Deads would be more!  Eh, better than mine, thats for sure!  

The single-leg squats....where is your resting leg during a lift?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

would it be on a bench behind you? (top of foot?)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Deadlifts (RI=recovery)
> 315 x 3
> 365 x 3
> *405 x 3 PR
> **The more I do deadlifts, the more I get more comfortable with the proper technique, I am definitely feeling my hamstrings do a lot of work now, and I am getting down lower to start, at least I think so anyway



You forgot something.   

I find that the lower I start, the less stress on the lower back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> would it be on a bench behind you? (top of foot?)



Technically, thats a bulgarian squat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

oh...go gettin' all technical on me...why ya gotta label????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> true...but stew is more of a 4-6 DAY training cycle....
> 
> 
> was'sup, stew! DANG! Nice workouts!


 
yep, I prefer to think in terms of microcycles, not MESOcycles


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I thought your Deads would be more! Eh, better than mine, thats for sure!
> 
> The single-leg squats....where is your resting leg during a lift?


 
Keep in mind, I only started to incorporate DLs into my workouts maybe 4 years ago, and I never really did them regularly.

burner is correct, I put my resting leg on a bench, so I guess technically I could label them Bulgarian squats, but I don't think I have earned the right to call them that yet, so I will stick with single leg squats,


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You forgot something.
> 
> I find that the lower I start, the less stress on the lower back.


 
I think that since I have been doing the trap bar squats where my stance is pretty similar to my conventional DL stance, that I am going to switch to sumo deads for a while, going to try the "complete development" approach.  Also, since I won't be using max weights for a while, I feel my form is better with sumos...the problem i have with sumo is when I get over 400 pounds, it really hurts the insides of my knees, so I don't like to do them that heavy, so I go conventional, but since my form isn't 100% accurate, I bother my back more, so who knows


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> oh...go gettin' all technical on me...why ya gotta label????



Cause he's gotten one of them thar fancy degrees with lotsa letters in them.  


***psst AKIRA.  You've got to keep it dumbed down for Burner. ***


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

guys---HOLY SHIT...you won't believe what just happened!  OK a little background....Apparently on December 3, 2005, I took the NSCA-CPT test and really didn't prepare too well for it, read the book, yadda yadda, and took the test, 140 questions and really didn't feel too good about my results, I really thought I failed it.  I didn't have my CPR cert., and kept putting it off cause I figured I didn't pass anyway.  then my wife got pregnant, my job got hectic, and I just basically forgot about it for a while.

Well, fast forward to now.  We decided that in September, when my wife goes back to teaching that I will resign from my job as a network admin to stay home with the baby.  Teachers in NY make a lot of $$$, (she makes almost twice what I make, believe it or not), and we decided we didn't want to shell out the money for child care, it would be more than half of my salary per month---screw that, I said I will watch him myself, and try to supplement my income with a potential training job of some kind. 

that is why I was asking everyone about what are some good certs to get in the field.

With this in mind, I decided to finally take a CPR course a couple weeks ago, and when I got my card, sent it to the NSCA for shits and giggles, I figure I will just get this over with.

Well, to make this long story short, I wound up passing the fucking thing, and I am now NSCA-CPT certified.....!!!! What a freaking dumbass I am for waiting so long!!!!  but you know what, it all works out in the end cause I would not have been able to get a job in training back then anyway with my situation, but now when the chance happens to get in the field, I get the results.....maybe things truly do happen for a reason!!!

Needless to say, I am very happy right now!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Good planning, Stew!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

congrats, big guy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Cause he's gotten one of them thar fancy degrees with lotsa letters in them.
> 
> 
> ***psst AKIRA. You've got to keep it dumbed down for Burner. ***


 
heh...I do know the word: COMMISSION....that one I do know...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

July 22

Chinups (RI=90 sec)
BW+25 x 5 *(9 sets)
*BW+25 x 4

Chest Supported Rows (RI=90 sec)
150 x 5 *(5 sets)

*Hammer DB Preacher Curls 
50 x 8

Side Laterals
30 x 12
30 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

AWESOME news Brother 20, Congrats my Friend!!!

I'm with you on the whole switching up thing, I honestly thought I wanted to go for Plifting, you know big #'s, LOL!!!
Well they really never came to be and I actually found myself bored w/ the w/o's, so now I'm going back into the BBing style, much more Intense and interesting for me!!!

Best Wishes in whatever you do my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME news Brother 20, Congrats my Friend!!!
> 
> I'm with you on the whole switching up thing, I honestly thought I wanted to go for Plifting, you know big #'s, LOL!!!
> Well they really never came to be and I actually found myself bored w/ the w/o's, so now I'm going back into the BBing style, much more Intense and interesting for me!!!
> ...



i hear ya! The numbers are great, but I am not a powerlifter and I am not currently an athlete, I mean, I don't count playing roller hockey twice a week as being an athlete, so it makes sense to go for the one tangible thing you can and that is size.  You can be big and people will know it, you can be strong, and people won't know it, unless they start with you, in which case you can beat them down, but that's besides the point


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm actually pissed I haven't been following along this entire time bro. I'm really liking what I'm seeing here and your pressing strength on certain exercises is crazy! 

What's your current dip PR out of curiosity? And how's your diet on a typical day?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice work passing the NSCA-CPT.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> the problem for me is more along the lines of clearly not having any one particular goal in mind, or a changing goal.
> 
> I really do want to run a program that has a built in progression as well as a form of periodization in it, I feel I am advanced enough to try that, rather than just plugging away trying to go heavier and heavier each time.  I know in the long run doing a progressive program will be the best results, but sometimes it is very hard to resist the urge to just go balls out.
> 
> Example, yesterday, I did 10 sets of 5 OH presses with about 75% of my 1RM as a starting point.  By set 7 it got a little difficult, but nothing too bad, more tiring than anything.  Meanwhile, the last time I did OH presses, I hit 200 for a triple.  not many people can do a 200lb standing OH press.  So, do I want to be ego driven and shoot for more, or settle in to a nice program, where ultimately after maybe 5 or 6 weeks, I will be doing the same 200 pounds, but for 10 sets of 3 rather than 1 set?  It's a matter of instant gratification, versus long term gain I guess.



You just want to be a "show off"  

LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Wow, I'm actually pissed I haven't been following along this entire time bro. I'm really liking what I'm seeing here and your pressing strength on certain exercises is crazy!
> 
> What's your current dip PR out of curiosity? And how's your diet on a typical day?


 
Yeah, my pressing strength is my best attribute, I would love to get the pulling stuff up to par and I am working on it.

My best dip numbers are a 3x3 with my BW+160 pounds (I weigh 225ish).  I've never tried a 1RM on them.  

My diet could be better and actually if you or anyone has any suggestion, I would appreciate them:
meal 1: bowl of shredded wheat w/skim milk, 1 scoop whey
meal 2B&J on wheat bread
meal 3: turkey and cheese on roll, banana or apple
during workout:1 scoop whey + 2 tbls dextrose
post workout: 1 scoop whey + 3 tbls dextrose + 5g creatine + tsp BCAA + 2 tsp glutamine
meal 4: tacos, burgers, baked fries, etc.
meal 5: 1 scoop whey, handful of nuts or soy crisps

So there it is...it sucks, I know, I just like to eat too much I guess, this is hard enough as it is.  Goal is to get more fiber in there, possibly more fruit and veggies


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Good planning, Stew!


 
yeah, planned that one pretty good eh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work passing the NSCA-CPT.


 
thanks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> congrats, big guy!


 
Thanks B.....now go get lots of that word COMISSION!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2007)

> meal 1: bowl of shredded wheat w/skim milk, 1 scoop whey
> meal 2B&J on wheat bread
> meal 3: turkey and cheese on roll, banana or apple
> during workout:1 scoop whey + 2 tbls dextrose
> ...



Okay let's see, meal 1 looks fine to me. Shredded wheat is a good source of carbs first thing in the morning, and the protein evens it out nicely. Now meal 2 I would make sure I'm eating low-carb or carb-conscious whole-grain bread, and probably toss out the jelly, and use natural peanut butter. The peanut butter I use is called "Naturally More" and it has 10g of protein per serving, 8g carbs, 4g fiber, and only 12g of fat. In fact it's fortified with omega-3 and omega-6 fats as well:







I would toss out the fruit in meal 3, I was noticeably leaner all around after completely cutting fructose out of my diet. Instead, for meal 3, since it's your preworkout meal - I would do 1/2 or 3/4 cup of oatmeal. I just mix it with 2 packets of Equal and throw some skim milk or I actually prefer water and you're good to go. 

Your during workout drink looks excellent, I would do that myself if I could stomach the whey during my workout, lol. Postworkout looks good too, although I would do oatmeal after my workout. I've experimented with simple carbs pre- and postworkout and then complex carbs pre- and postworkout and I feel much fuller doing the complex, for whatever reason. But I still continue to do 20 oz. of Gatorade during my workouts. 

And finally your meal 4 looks like sh-t, dude. I would clean that up completely and basically just do something cleaner, which is very doable. Me and the girlfriend make turkey burgers, chicken stir-fry, 96% lean ground beef, steak, tuna, salmon, etc. Just my suggestion, maybe have a cheat meal once per week with fries, etc. And your meal 6 looks good, bro.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> guys---HOLY SHIT...you won't believe what just happened!  OK a little background....Apparently on December 3, 2005, I took the NSCA-CPT test and really didn't prepare too well for it, read the book, yadda yadda, and took the test, 140 questions and really didn't feel too good about my results, I really thought I failed it.  I didn't have my CPR cert., and kept putting it off cause I figured I didn't pass anyway.  then my wife got pregnant, my job got hectic, and I just basically forgot about it for a while.
> 
> Well, fast forward to now.  We decided that in September, when my wife goes back to teaching that I will resign from my job as a network admin to stay home with the baby.  Teachers in NY make a lot of $$$, (she makes almost twice what I make, believe it or not), and we decided we didn't want to shell out the money for child care, it would be more than half of my salary per month---screw that, I said I will watch him myself, and try to supplement my income with a potential training job of some kind.
> 
> ...




sweet


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Okay let's see, meal 1 looks fine to me. Shredded wheat is a good source of carbs first thing in the morning, and the protein evens it out nicely. Now meal 2 I would make sure I'm eating low-carb or carb-conscious whole-grain bread, and probably toss out the jelly, and use natural peanut butter. The peanut butter I use is called "Naturally More" and it has 10g of protein per serving, 8g carbs, 4g fiber, and only 12g of fat. In fact it's fortified with omega-3 and omega-6 fats as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do use natural PB, I usually use the Smart Balance Omega3 PB.  Let me clarify my meal 4, lol.
If I say tacos, it is with 93 or 96% lean beef, low fat cheese, fat free sour cream, and wheat tortillas.  

If I say burgers, its turkey burgers, 93% lean beef burgers, or chicken burgers.  Of course, I might have baked french fries or a baked potato with that, and maybe a salad.

So it isn't that terrible, I don't think....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2007)

June 24

Lower

Trap bar squats (RI=90 sec for sets 1-4, inc to 2 min for rest)
280 x 5 *(10 sets)*
***threw up breakfast after this one, so let's see...in the past month I have thrown up twice from a squatting exercise...hmm, me thinks I should lay off the food for a  LOT longer before working out my lower body next time.

Sumo SLDL
240 x 5 (*5 sets)*
*tried deloading the bar on the floor after each rep like a real deadlift.  I think it worked, I really was able to feel my hams and to an extent lower glutes pulling up the weight, and less back.  Will do this from now on I think.  It IS a deadlift after all right?  


Oh and YM you want a challenge? Try doing 10 sets of 5 with 90 seconds of rest between sets with 75% of your 1RM....trust me, it's a challenge


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> guys---HOLY SHIT...you won't believe what just happened!  OK a little background....Apparently on December 3, 2005, I took the NSCA-CPT test and really didn't prepare too well for it, read the book, yadda yadda, and took the test, 140 questions and really didn't feel too good about my results, I really thought I failed it.  I didn't have my CPR cert., and kept putting it off cause I figured I didn't pass anyway.  then my wife got pregnant, my job got hectic, and I just basically forgot about it for a while.
> 
> Well, fast forward to now.  We decided that in September, when my wife goes back to teaching that I will resign from my job as a network admin to stay home with the baby.  Teachers in NY make a lot of $$$, (she makes almost twice what I make, believe it or not), and we decided we didn't want to shell out the money for child care, it would be more than half of my salary per month---screw that, I said I will watch him myself, and try to supplement my income with a potential training job of some kind.
> 
> ...



Excellent!!!

How are you going to work this in?  Train people in the evening (or weekends) when the wife is home?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> June 24
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...



Ouch! That workout looks BRUTAL. Nice job.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> How are you going to work this in? Train people in the evening (or weekends) when the wife is home?


 
Yep, that is exactly the plan, we'll see how things work out.  We'll see what I can do with this cert, it is supposedly one of the best if not the best personal trainer certs out there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Ouch! That workout looks BRUTAL. Nice job.


 
thanks BB....I am sure I will feel it tomorrow.

I know you like variety, so if you had access to a trap bar, I would recommend trying the squats with them.  They feel comparable in my legs to a back squat with the same weight, only I am able to keep my torso more upright, and I know you front squat a lot, you might like these.

I start with the bar on my safety stands so that I can "unrack" it, take 2 steps back, and squat.  I let the plates come down to as close as I can before hitting the ground, and then return.  So it's different from the trap bar deadlift in that the weight doesn't hit the ground after each rep.  when I am done, i return it to the stands and rack it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> June 24
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh and YM you want a challenge? Try doing 10 sets of 5 with 90 seconds of rest between sets with 75% of your 1RM....trust me, it's a challenge



OK     I'll give it a shot


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> OK  I'll give it a shot


 
Yeah, you will particularly enjoy it when you do squats or deads


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

How long ago did you take the test? You may have to recertify very soon.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2007)

June 25

A. Bench Press
325 x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

B. Close Grip Bench Press
255 x 4, 4, 4, 4

C. Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5, 5, 5, 5

D1. Rear delt flies
40 x 12, 10

D2. 1 arm OH tricep ext.
40 x 10, 8

D3. DB Preacher curls
50 x 8, 6


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2007)

um....wow.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> um....wow.


 
hey burner....you will get there some day too once you get back on track, you might not think so now, but get back into the gym regularly, and you'll see what happens....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> How long ago did you take the test? You may have to recertify very soon.....


 
I took it in december of 05, go figure....I just really thought I failed it, and got lazy and caught up in other things and never went for the CPR cert.  It was dumb, but whatever, I wasn't going to do anything with it anyway in the time that passed, now that I can actually use it, I found out I got it, so it worked out in a wierd way I guess

I need to get 2 ceu's by december 31, 2008 to recertify, so I have a year and a half left.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

You get 3 years with that cert? I only get 2! Urgh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

June 27

Weighted Dips
BW+100 x 5 *(10 sets)

*Weighted Pullups
BW+20 x 5* (5 sets)

*Side laterals
30 x 10, 10

DONE!  Holy hell!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

Monster in the house!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Weighted Dips
> BW+100 x 5 *(10 sets)*



Good...freakin'...grief...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Monster in the house!!!



A very sore one at that


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good...freakin'...grief...



Ha, it was good times....


well not really, it hurt!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Ha, it was good times....
> 
> 
> well not really, it hurt!



See, Bakerboy, _that's _the good pain!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

^ pain is pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

So you're trying to tell me that ripping your patella loose while skiing has the same satisfaction as a hot chick in leather whipping you?

I think not!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So you're trying to tell me that ripping your patella loose while skiing has the same satisfaction as a hot chick in leather whipping you?
> 
> I think not!


 
I will have to agree with you on this one....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Good man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> June 27
> 
> Weighted Dips
> BW+100 x 5 *(10 sets)*
> ...


so...ah...you're uh...gonna make it hard for me to catch up to you, eh?
 
no worries...I'll get there!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So you're trying to tell me that ripping your patella loose while skiing has the same satisfaction as a hot chick in leather whipping you?
> 
> I think not!



You need to change your name from DOMS to PainMaster.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Dips


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2007)

June 28

Lower

Sumo Deadlifts (RI=2 min, Double overhand grip)
365 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Leverage Squats (RI=2 min)
335 x 5, 5, 5, 5

1 leg SLDL (RI=1 min, DB in each hand)
30s x 7, 7, 7


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> June 27
> 
> Weighted Dips
> BW+100 x 5 *(10 sets)
> ...



That is some ridicuous weights! But try to even it out better. That is unless your doing a 10 set pull and a 5 set push another day. 

I would like to see 10 sets on each exercise both push and pull or 8 each.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> That is some ridicuous weights! But try to even it out better. That is unless your doing a 10 set pull and a 5 set push another day.
> 
> I would like to see 10 sets on each exercise both push and pull or 8 each.



OK, you try it and get back to me when you're done


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I am just saying more pushing than pulling creates muscle imbalances. I am not saying its not productive.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am just saying more pushing than pulling creates muscle imbalances. I am not saying its not productive.....



Oh now DD, give me a little credit, I wouldn't design a program that was imbalanced, you should know me better than that!

I've ruled out doing 10 sets anyway cause I think it's too much and will be counterproductive in the long run, so I am switching things up a bit, but in the  end, everything will be nice and balanced out, don't worry


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I am sick of your pressing power. I want to press like that! Dick.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> but in the  end, everything will be nice and balanced out, don't worry



Yes, everything comes out in the end.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am sick of your pressing power. I want to press like that! Dick.



Fuck you I am sick of your pulling power, how about them apples??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Yes, everything comes out in the end.



Sadly, yes, yes it does


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

My pulling has really suprised me....but just means if we co-opt together we could be unstopable? Our deads are about the same. I saw you do 385x3 as did I. And my squats are strong, but your bench is strong. So your upper push is massive. My lower push is massive.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Incredible w/o's in here Brother 20!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2007)

do u two need a room?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> do u two need a room?



Why you got a few nice looking blondes your sending over?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

June 29

Pull

Normally I would have taken today off and done this tomorrow, but my buddy's wedding is tomorrow, so that was out of the question.  Whatever, crappy workout, but better than nothing

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 3, 3
170 x 3. 3. 3. 3

Weighted Pullups
BW+25 x 5, 5, 5, 5

Pendlay Rows
190 x 7, 7, 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why you got a few nice looking blondes your sending over?



I'll bring the beer....I'll bring the beer


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I'll bring the beer....I'll bring the beer



You can't.  You've got a wedding to go to.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You can't. You've got a wedding to go to.


 
hey, if there was a hotel room full of hot blondes for me and Double D to have some fun with, well then I would just have to tell my buddy he is outta luck, have fun at the wedding, but I've got some things to do...


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

_Weighted Dips
BW+100 x 5 (10 sets)_

Why limit the reps? I'll go to 15 or failure every set, whichever comes first. Do you stop at 5 even if you could've done 10? If so, why?

Still... regarding the weight... I have to say...


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Big G said:


> _Weighted Dips
> BW+100 x 5 (10 sets)_
> 
> Why limit the reps? I'll go to 15 or failure every set, whichever comes first. Do you stop at 5 even if you could've done 10? If so, why?
> ...



Going to failure each time is a horrible way to train. Your CNS cannot take it.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Really? I'm surprised. 

In the stickies here is says hypertrophy is maximized with reps in the 6-12 range. Are you saying that I need to pick a weight where I could potentially do 20 of them and stop at 12 anyway (i.e. without failure)? That doesn't sound like much of a workout. I try to pick a weight where I'll hit failure between 5-15reps. If it drops below 5reps (or I don;t think I'll get at least 5 next set) I'll use a lighter weight (running the rack downward with every set if need be). Is that bad?

Also, why does the CNS have trouble (is it glutamine-related)? And how would I know if it was!?

w/thx,
G.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> Really? I'm surprised.
> 
> In the stickies here is says hypertrophy is maximized with reps in the 6-12 range. Are you saying that I need to pick a weight where I could potentially do 20 of them and stop at 12 anyway (i.e. without failure)? That doesn't sound like much of a workout. I try to pick a weight where I'll hit failure between 5-15reps. If it drops below 5reps (or I don;t think I'll get at least 5 next set) I'll use a lighter weight (running the rack downward with every set if need be). Is that bad?
> 
> ...



As many know hit actually is a way of training to failure and works well for some. However they dont do alot of sets. Whenever it says pick a weight to do 12 times its normally with a 15 rep max, not a 20 rep max. Also about the CNS the will adapt to any stressors you put on it. And if you are using failure techniques the entire time then its basically going to burn your CNS out. Your best bet is to setup a program for about 4-8 weeks, change your loading up every 2-3 weeks. Use a few weeks in there where you may go to failure, but not every set. The rest pause that alot of guys do around here is a good way of failure training. Its an exercise that you go to failure wait 15 seconds, failure, wait 15 seconds failure, then the exercise is done. A workout can be done very fast and is very effective, but just like everything else you have to switch it up, you cannot stick with one program because eventually things will not work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

So, how did the roomful of blondes,  er,  wedding go?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> _Weighted Dips_
> _BW+100 x 5 (10 sets)_
> 
> Why limit the reps? I'll go to 15 or failure every set, whichever comes first. Do you stop at 5 even if you could've done 10? If so, why?
> ...


 
I am not trying to sound like I know more than I think I know, but I am trying to use Prilepin's table to set up my training.  It is basically just a table that shows you an optimal number of sets and reps to do at a given percentage of your 1RM on a lift.  I don't know if this applies only to Olympic lifts or powerlifts, but I am trying to use it on everything.

I take my first exercise and figure out what 85% of my 1RM is.  Then I look at the table and figure out the rest.  

So I have it set up like this:
exercise 1: 85% 1RM 6 sets of 3 reps
exercise 2: 75% 1RM 4 sets of 5 reps
exercise 3: 65% 1RM 3 sets of 7 reps

Once I can complete all the sets and reps, I will add weight and do it again.

There is nothing wrong with training to failure, a lot of people will tell you to leave one or two reps in the bag at the end of the set, to save your CNS.  I will tell you one thing, for the past few weeks, I have been experimenting with all different types of set and rep schemes, and I really haven't been doing any balls to the wall failure sets, I mean, I have done some really intense things, like those dips for instance, but I gotta tell you, I felt pretty ready to train the next day and the day after.

What I am saying is that by not training to failure regularly on every exercise, I feel I am fresh enough to work out again the next day, and the next day.  I have gone 3 straight days (different exercises of course) and felt great, whereas if I were failure training, I would be shot.

Case in point, I had to take the weekend off for my friend's wedding, and even though it was only 2 off days, I am chomping at the bit to work out again.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So, how did the roomful of blondes, er, wedding go?


 
Well, I did get to walk down the isle with my friends hot 21 year old sister, if that counts for anything.....

actually, nope it doesn't  

the wedding was great though....nothing like a bunch of alcoholics at a place with free alcohol!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

The newly married bride and groom entered into their hotel room for their first night together.  The groom starts looking around and notices a sign on the bed.  "Hey look, honey" he said.  "If you put a quarter in, the bed vibrates."

"Save your money" replied the bride.  "A quarter in and I start vibrating too."


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am not trying to sound like I know more than I think I know, but I am trying to use Prilepin's table to set up my training.  It is basically just a table that shows you an optimal number of sets and reps to do at a given percentage of your 1RM on a lift.  I don't know if this applies only to Olympic lifts or powerlifts, but I am trying to use it on everything.
> 
> I take my first exercise and figure out what 85% of my 1RM is.  Then I look at the table and figure out the rest.
> 
> ...



I like the way you got your pattern setup there.

Training to failure can be good if done properly. Big G is a new lifter, who only does bodypart splits. So in that case going to failure at this point just isnt needed I think. If hes going to failure on every set for every muscle 5 days a week its not going to progress to far at all. Agree?


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Big G is a new lifter, who only does bodypart splits. So in that case going to failure at this point just isnt needed I think. If hes going to failure on every set for every muscle 5 days a week its not going to progress to far at all. Agree?



It's not really "every set for every muscle 5 days a week" it's chest one day with each set taken to failure, then healing for a week, then back to chest again the next week. Same for back, legs etc. I'm not doing everything every day.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

I know what you mean. But every set to failure is still asking for trouble later on. Ask this same question in the training area. Get some more opinions.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

No. That's fine. I believe you. I'd heard that it's the last rep that'll give the most growth, so I'd just been pushing it as far as I could go with each set. it seems weird to me that you'd get better growth doing less effort, but if that's what you say...


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> No. That's fine. I believe you. I'd heard that it's the last rep that'll give the most growth, so I'd just been pushing it as far as I could go with each set. it seems weird to me that you'd get better growth doing less effort, but if that's what you say...



I wouldnt say less effort. I wouldnt think loading up the bar and doing reps of 3 with a 5rm would be called less effort.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wouldnt say less effort. I wouldnt think loading up the bar and doing reps of 3 with a 5rm would be called less effort.



 I think you missed my point. 

Doing 3reps with a 5rm would be less effort than 5reps with a 5rm.

I told you I'd do maybe 12reps to failure and you're telling me to stop short of that. I'm surprised that doing less than I've been doing would cause more growth. I just don't understand that at all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> No. That's fine. I believe you. I'd heard that it's the last rep that'll give the most growth, so I'd just been pushing it as far as I could go with each set. it seems weird to me that you'd get better growth doing less effort, but if that's what you say...


 
That is a bit of myth right there, what you said about the last rep.  OK, look at it this way, if the last rep provides all the growth and you are doing a set of 10, what are you doing on the other 9 reps?

think about that one...

You could try picking a set rep and sets range and stick to that range until you complete all reps, regardless of failure and then go from there.

For example, say you do bench press, dips and db bench for your chest workout.  For the bench press, you might want to go heavier since it's the main movement, so you set the reps at 6 per set.  Dips will be intermediate, so you set it at 8 and then DB bench will be a bit higher rep range, so you set it at 12.  You do 3 sets each.
So say you can bench press 225 for 8 reps.  then you would do your first set with 225x6, and stop there.  Rest.  Repeat, ok you got 6 again. Rest.  Repeat, ok on the third set you got 6, but it was failure.  Cool, next week, add 5 pounds and do it all over.  
Does that make sense?  This way you do get the benefits of failure, but not on every set.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why you got a few nice looking blondes your sending over?


Hans and Frans...the'll be there to....PUMP! you up!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> I think you missed my point.
> 
> Doing 3reps with a 5rm would be less effort than 5reps with a 5rm.
> 
> I told you I'd do maybe 12reps to failure and you're telling me to stop short of that. I'm surprised that doing less than I've been doing would cause more growth. I just don't understand that at all.


 
Actually it can be argued that for a natural trainee, less could be more in the long run.

don't think of individual set volume, think of your entire workout's volume.  If you did 2 sets to failure at 12 reps with 225, or if you did 4 sets not to failure of 8 reps at 225, which do you think is more total work?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

I would say more intensity, but not less effort. Your still applying the most force onto the bar as your can whenever your lifting the weight. You dont push 300lbs for bench with exactly 300lbs of resistance each time. Your push it (if your max is 340) with 340lbs of force each time. I do get what your saying and if you would like to continue what your doing thats fine, its up to you. There are good workouts out there that do use failure sets, but every single set is not to failure unless its just a now and then workout. Let me correct myself I am sure there are programs out there for it, but I wouldnt call it a good program. I see kids in the gym everyday killing themselves doing things like every set to failure and really just spinning their wheels. Of course realize anything people tell you for the most part is an opinion. Nothing is ever set in stone. If you are going to take anything out of what I tell you take this: *Vary it up. Use different variables. Go to failure sometimes, but stop short others. Its always best to dip into everything because the human body is adapting and changing everyday!*


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

OK. Now THAT is EXACTLY what I do do. I've been going for 15reps every set. If I do three sets of 15 no problem then the following week I'll increase the weight. In fact, if I can do two sets of 15 and the last one is failing at, say, 12. I'll still up the weight of the first (and maybe second) set next week and lower it back down for the third set. 

Also, I said I've heard that _the last rep that'll give the *most *growth,_ not _the last rep provides *all *the growth _.

And what's all this talk of a "chest workout"? I thought separating by body-part was a no-no.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> OK. Now THAT is EXACTLY what I do do. I've been going for 15reps every set. If I do three sets of 15 no problem then the following week I'll increase the weight. In fact, if I can do two sets of 15 and the last one is failing at, say, 12. I'll still up the weight of the first (and maybe second) set next week and lower it back down for the third set.
> 
> Also, I said I've heard that _the last rep that'll give the *most *growth,_ not _the last rep provides *all *the growth _.
> 
> And what's all this talk of a "chest workout"? I thought separating by body-part was a no-no.



Its not so much a no-no, but most people here dont do splits. It is very hard to explain. From a health and fitness perspective body part splits are not your best bet. What I described to you in your journal works best from that perspective. I personally think from a bodybuilding perspective body part splits can do wonders if they are used correctly. I know Stew just likes to lift alot of heavy weights!   But hes a size guy as well. There are more than 1 way to skin a cat, but there is always the best way for you. And until you figure that out you have to take the best advice you think there is.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Actually it can be argued that for a natural trainee, less could be more in the long run.
> 
> don't think of individual set volume, think of your entire workout's volume.  If you did 2 sets to failure at 12 reps with 225, or if you did 4 sets not to failure of 8 reps at 225, which do you think is more total work?



OK. This is really beginning to sound like a conversation with my wife now!  

Let me re-rephrase...

For any given workout, with a prespecified number of sets with any given weight, I am surprised that doing less than maximum reps, compared to maximum reps (for the same prespecified number of sets with the same weight) results in greater growth. Less than maximum reps is clearly less effort than maximum reps for a pre-specified number of sets with any given weight. 

No-one ever said *all* the growth comes from the last rep *or* doing 20 reps at 5lb for 10 sets is more effort than 300lb for 5reps for 3 sets.

Geez!


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I personally think from a bodybuilding perspective body part splits can do wonders if they are used correctly



So I was just doing it _incorrectly_ somehow?



Double D said:


> There are more than 1 way to skin a cat



And there are more than 1 rule to grammar proper! Sorry... couldn't resist.  

...

So far I've concluded that body splits can work wonders but I shouldn't do them. I need to split things like Horizontal/Vertical or Push/Pull by dividing my workouts into Upper, Lower and Total body workouts.  

It's all as clear as mud to me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> So I was just doing it _incorrectly_ somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, I still don't know what the hell I am doing and I have been weight training for close to 10 years now...   I try to learn stuff and if you ever read my journal for more than a week, you know know that I love to apply all the stuff I read as well.

Let's just end the conversation now, with one last piece of advice.  Just make progress from workout to workout, who cares what you do to get there, but if you lift 225x10 this week, lift 230x8 next week and you should be good to go.

the advanced stuff is nice, and it's fun to read about all the stuff there is out there, but you really only need this advanced stuff when you start getting up there in the weight, as like anyone will tell you, you can't use the above method forever.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Dude, I still don't know what the hell I am doing and I have been weight training for close to 10 years now...   I try to learn stuff and if you ever read my journal for more than a week, you know know that I love to apply all the stuff I read as well.
> 
> Let's just end the conversation now, with one last piece of advice.  Just make progress from workout to workout, who cares what you do to get there, but if you lift 225x10 this week, lift 230x8 next week and you should be good to go.
> 
> the advanced stuff is nice, and it's fun to read about all the stuff there is out there, but you really only need this advanced stuff when you start getting up there in the weight, as like anyone will tell you, you can't use the above method forever.



Yeah that works for me.....


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Crystal clear. I am growing and I am getting stronger. I guess if that stops I'll pick another idea to play with to see if I can kick ol' Hypertrophy back into action again.

Thanks!

PS. Sorry to have rambled on so much in your journal! I hope you don't mind, especially because you're doubtlessly much bigger than me!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

I think you need to get back to basics Big G. Don't overthink it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2007)

July 2

Push

A. Standing OH Press
185 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3
*not bad, a little back arch in the later sets, but nothing worth noting.

B. Bench Press
275 x 5, 5, 5, 4, 4
*Super tough today, worst benching performance in a while here....

C. Incline DB Press
85 x 8, 8, 7
*Pressing strength sucks big balls today man.....sheesh

D. Side laterals
30 x 10, 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Another solid w/o my Friend, lookin strong in here!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2007)

July 3

Lower

Full Squats (RI=90 sec)
245 x 3, 3, 3, 3
255 x 3, 3, 3, 3
*Now, this is a lot lower weight than I am used to using on squats, but it's time to stop fucking around and really learn the proper way to squat.  These were full ass to the ground squats.  I don't care about numbers, I really need to learn to squat correctly and stop doing other things in its place.  Although, I must have gotten some carryover from the other leg stuff like trap bar squats, cause these were *relatively* easy for me, and I am happy with the 255 for full squats.

Sumo SLDL (RI=60 sec)
245 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Decline Crunches (RI=45 sec)
BW+35 x 8, 8, 8


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

make sure you can keep a neutral hip position when you do squat ass to ankles.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> make sure you can keep a neutral hip position when you do squat ass to ankles.



I guess the best way to tell is next time I do them I will tape myself and post it and then you can let me know how the form is.  I should have done that today, but I wasn't thinking...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2007)

July 5

Pull

A. Chinups (RI=90 sec)
BW+75 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

B. DB Rows (RI=60 sec)
110 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

C. CG Pulldowns V-handle (RI=45 sec)
135 (home machine weight) x 8, 8, 8

D1. Side laterals
30 x 10, 10

D2. Rear laterals
30 x 10, 10


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice chins!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice chins!



I am getting there, catching up to the mighty Double D pulling strength day by day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2007)

DD and YM have certainly raised the bar, haven't they?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DD and YM have certainly raised the bar, haven't they?



Don't forget CP. He can do heavy pull ups/ chin ups too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am just trying to raise my own bar actually.  Sure, it is nice to have internal competitions with you guys, and to an extent it does help, but I just gotta get my pulling strength up to par with the pushing.  My push strength just dominates the pull strength, so we gotta get that fixed.

I gotta tell you though, I think us bigger guys are at a distinct disadvantage when it comes to bodyweight exercises.  There is a big difference between doing weighted pullups at a BW of 170 pounds versus 225 pounds.  If you think about it, we already have an imaginary 50+ pounds weighted belt on us over you guys.  I mean, for me, doing a weighted chinup with 75 extra pounds is like a 300 pound man doing chinups


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice chins!


you saying that Stews got multiple chins? How rude!
 
'morning, Stew!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am just trying to raise my own bar actually. Sure, it is nice to have internal competitions with you guys, and to an extent it does help, but I just gotta get my pulling strength up to par with the pushing. My push strength just dominates the pull strength, so we gotta get that fixed.
> 
> I gotta tell you though, I think us bigger guys are at a distinct disadvantage when it comes to bodyweight exercises. There is a big difference between doing weighted pullups at a BW of 170 pounds versus 225 pounds. If you think about it, we already have an imaginary 50+ pounds weighted belt on us over you guys. I mean, for me, doing a weighted chinup with 75 extra pounds is like a 300 pound man doing chinups


now...I really can't agree w/ you on this one...you are bigger..'cause you are stronger...now me...I'm carrying an extra...well...40lbs now...but I now have less muscle.so...I unfortunately fit your description...but I don't think you do.
but.....when I was actually in good shape...my size went up..(weight) and I got stronger...and was able to add more weight to my pull ups. Make sense?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> now...I really can't agree w/ you on this one...you are bigger..'cause you are stronger...now me...I'm carrying an extra...well...40lbs now...but I now have less muscle.so...I unfortunately fit your description...but I don't think you do.
> but.....when I was actually in good shape...my size went up..(weight) and I got stronger...and was able to add more weight to my pull ups. Make sense?


 
yes, I know what you're saying, but if you took an equally muscular 170 pound guy vs a 225 pound guy, the 225 pound guy will still have a harder time doing the BW exercises, IMO, there is just more mass there.  Now we can get into a whole nother argument about strength and all, but sure, a 170 pounder can be "stronger" than a 225 pounder, or the big guy could just be a hypertrophy guy and not be very strong, but that makes it a more difficult argument.

OK, well , jay cutler is bigger and stronger than all of us.  Who has the easier time doing 10 pullups, him or someone like a Bakerboy here, who weighs around 170?  Hell, I bet I can do more pullups than him, and I believe it's cause he just weighs more.

An exercise like a bench press where 225 pounds is 225 pounds for everyone is different.  But if I do BW+100 on a pullup, I am pulling up around 325 pounds.  In someone who weighs 170 pounds, they are pulling up 270 pounds.  Still gonna be harder for me, even though I am bigger and supposedly "stronger"

wow, did that all make sense??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you saying that Stews got multiple chins? How rude!
> 
> 'morning, Stew!


 
heh, lately I feel like that might be the case  

I think 225 is too much for me, I would love to get down to a nice and cut 200, while at my current strength levels, so we'll see....I just love eating too damn much I guess


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2007)

July 6

Push

Dips (RI=90 sec)
BW+135 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Upright Rows (RI=60 sec)
135 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*OK, not a push, but here for shoulders....too many front delt exercises, I have a bit of an imbalance there.

Low incline bench Press (RI=45)
205 x 8, 8, 6
*Horizontal pressing strength is draining fast!! Shit!  That was my claim to fame around here....hmmm   My pulling strength is increasing though, so I guess it is coming at my pressing power's expense


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2007)

July 8

Lower

Deadlifts (mixed grip, switched each set) (RI=recovery)
375 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Leverage Squats (RI=60 sec)
345 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Decline Crunches (RI=45 sec)
BW+40 x 8, 8, 6

BW=217.5   wow, somehow dropped 7 pounds since my last weigh in whenever that was a couple of weeks ago.  Good news, cause that's what I want, but I expect the strength to start decreasing as well, maybe that is why my pressing has been so bad lately


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2007)

What kind of program are you doing now ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What kind of program are you doing now ???


 

To state it basically, it is just this:
push/lower/pull with these guidelines:

first exercise(strength): 8x3 (or 6x3 for deads) starting with 85% 1RM w/90 sec rest.
second exercise(hypertrophy): 5x5 starting with 75% 1RM with 60 sec rest.
third exercise(endurance): 3x8 starting with 65% 1RM with 45 sec rest.  Hopefully gonna get that down to 30 sec soon.

when I can complete the prescribed sets and reps, I will increase the weight 5 pounds on upper body movements and 10 pounds on lower and repeat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I think 225 is too much for me, I would love to get down to a nice and cut 200, while at my current strength levels, so we'll see....I just love eating too damn much I guess



Don't feel too bad.  Eating too well is my downfall too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't feel too bad. Eating too well is my downfall too.


 
you know what though, as long as I eat somewhat healthy choices, I won't feel so bad to carry an extra 5-10 pounds in my midsection, which is pretty much the only area on me that isn't cut.  If those extra 10 pounds were from fast food and just crap, then I would feel a lot worse about it, but I know it's mostly healthy excess (if there is such a thing  )


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

heh...I can't wait till I'm only 5-10lbs over...

I start boxing tonight...that should help w/ the burning of excessive 'stores'...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2007)

July 9

Pull

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2min)
175 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Pullups (RI=90sec)
BW+30 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Pendlay Rows (RI=60 sec)
190 x 8, 8, 8

Side laterals
30 x 10, 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Brother 20, Lookin solid and strong my Friend!!! Droppin weight always effects my strength, but not much with yours, Good Stuff!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2007)

July 11

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Low incline bench press (RI=120 sec)
275 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Close Grip Bench Press (RI=90 sec)
245 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Side laterals (RI=60 sec)
35 x 8, 6, 6


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Simple and Sweet, Good Stuff BRother 20!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Simple and Sweet, Good Stuff BRother 20!!!



ha, yeah it was Archie....but, I was looking in the mirror before, and I came to the conclusion that I have done too much pressing in my time, so I think it's time to try something new.  I want to try to double the amount of pulling I do as opposed to pressing, I am thinking about just going back to a 4 day schedule, M, T, Th, F and do pull days on monday and friday, one push day on tuesday and a leg day on thursday, until I can at least get some form of symmetry back, especially in my shoulders,,,my front delts overpower the rest of my shoulder, and sometimes I look at it and it looks silly.

So i figure if I do double the rowing and add in a lot of rear delt specific stuff, I might be able to let them catch up to my mighty pressing muscles,


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

I assume your posture has you with rounded shoulders?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I assume your posture has you with rounded shoulders?


 
no,  not really, it is just something that bothers me sometimes, I think it looks great from the front, it's the sides that bothers me, since I see how much bigger my front delts are.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah...I need bigger front delts. If you put my and your bodies together maybe we could be the perfect all around weight lifter?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2007)

July 12

Lower

Full Squats (RI=90 sec)
255 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

SLDL (RI=60 sec)
255 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Decline crunches (RI=45 sec)
BW+40 x 8, 8, 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah...I need bigger front delts. If you put my and your bodies together maybe we could be the perfect all around weight lifter?


 
we would be quite impressive, I must say

on another note, how are you doing with your personal training jobs?  I am on the verge of taking a job at New York Sports Clubs.  I had a great interview with the training manager, and she really seemed to like me.

It seems there isn't much of a difference between personal training jobs at the different gyms, so I guess it boils down to where you feel the most comfortable at.  The three that I have interview for already all have the same pay, and pretty much the same policys.  Although, the Golds I interviewed at, they make you start your clients on machines only, they call it "Level 1" and then when they determine the person is advanced enough, they move to "Level 2" and maybe some more free weight.  I think that sucks.  At NYSC, they give you free reign to design programs for the clients, which I really like.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

Great wo Stewart and good luck with the new job.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a video of my squats at 255x3. I am posting it for a critique of my full squat form....fire away, thanks!






YouTube Video


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great wo Stewart and good luck with the new job.


 
thanks BB....i know these workouts aren't so exciting, but they are pretty challenging, and I am afraid to change them just yet, as I feel I am making some progress on them, besides, for me, 2 to 3 weeks on the same routine is unheard of!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> ......besides, for me, 2 to 3 weeks on the same routine is unheard of!







Looks good in here S20.   Good luck with the job!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


>



Who asked you huh???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> This is a video of my squats at 255x3. I am posting it for a critique of my full squat form....fire away, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your form looked very good  .  Good luck on the job prospect.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Who asked you huh???



You know you appreciate my comments


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Form was Great imo!!! I would say stay away from GOLD's, the trainers there at my gym absolutely SUCK!!! They have new people who have never seen a weight much less picked one up doing way too much, while sitting on them dumb balls, recipe for disaster imo!!! Best wishes on your new adventure though my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2007)

July 14

Back/Bis

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+80 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Pendlay Rows (RI=90 sec)
225 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Pulldowns to chin (RI=60 sec)
145(home machine weight) x 8, 8, 8

DB Preacher Curls (RI=60 sec)
55 x 4, 4
*shot at this point AND overestimated the weight, double whammy


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Chins + 80?  Dang, nice job!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Chins + 80? Dang, nice job!


 
Why thank you....I am getting there, my pulling strength is slowly creeping up to my pressing strength.  Now if I could only get my damn leg strength up there, I would be set


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2007)

July 15

Upright Rows (8x3)
155 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Dips (5x5)
BW+125 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

CLose Grip Floor Press (3x8)
225 x 8, 8, 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I am getting there, my pulling strength is slowly creeping up to my pressing strength.  Now if I could only get my damn leg strength up there, I would be set



  And once you get the leg strength up there, there'll be something else that you want to improve.  It's what keeps people like us continually working out.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Exactly!  We all know that scenario so well  !


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

As usual, Excellent w/o BRother 20!!! Congrats on your Boy winning yesterday too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

I sure hope there's nothing wrong with your form on the squats, since that's pretty much the way I do them too, except when doing 1 RMs I sometimes get a little bit of forward lean.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As usual, Excellent w/o BRother 20!!! Congrats on your Boy winning yesterday too!!!


 
Ha! Yeah, thanks for noticing!  It took him long enough this year that's for sure.  I love his post race comments..."I am going on vacation and tonight I am gonna finish a case of Schlitz until I'm at the cardboard or I pass out"  how redneck is that? Schlitz!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2007)

July 17

Rack Pulls
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 1
455 x 1
505 x 
475 x 1 PR
*I think this is my first time trying these, and I am not very good at them (relative to my regular deadlift).  I guess I use a lot of leg drive to get the weight up and taking that out really exposed my back 

Full Squats
225 x 8, 8, 8

Pullups
BW x 10, 10

Glute Ham Raise
BW x 10, 10, 8

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 8, 8


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Never tried rack pulls before, only deadlifts.   Is that really good for upper back development?????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Never tried rack pulls before, only deadlifts. Is that really good for upper back development?????


 
I would say back in general...as an example, when I failed on the 505 attempt, after I pulled (and the bar didn't move, hehe), I felt it totally in my middle back area.  Not the traps, not the lats per se, just "middle back" and it wasn't lower back either.

They are less taxing on the system than regular deads, so if you wanted to use the deadlift to target your back more, this could be a way to go.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll have to put those in next time - thanks!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Good stuff Stewart!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

I need to do more rack pulls.  Good job Stew.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2007)

475 is not to shabby on rack pulls


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2007)

July 18

A. Bench Press
225 x 13, 10, 9

B. underhand barbell Rows
225 x 12, 10, 9

C. BW dips
25, 19, 18

D. BW pullup
*did these yesterday, will do them in this spot next time.

E. T-Bar row with V-Handle
3 plates x 15, 15

F. Shoulder complex -- DB press/incline rear delt flies/side laterals
30 x 20/15/10


The new "plan" is to do a heavy day and a higher rep day for both lower and upper.  The higher rep days absolutely wreck me as I haven't trained higher than 6 reps on most exercises in a long time.


----------

